# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  progesteron

## Nata27

Vadila sam progesteron na 21.dan ciklusa i njegova vrijednost je 19,6 nmol/L. Zanima me da li je vrijednost u uredu?

----------


## bruni

Referentna vrijednost progesterona u lutealnoj fazi je 5.3-86 nmol/L, što znači da je tvoja vrijednost preniska da bi se eventualna trudnoća zadržala :/ .  No, to nije ništa strašno, odeš kod svog doka, dobiješ utrogestan i stvar riješena, naravno ako je samo to problem  :Wink:  . Sretno i što prije se preselila na PF niže!

----------


## asja

slazem se  s bruni, lai zasto je dijapazon referentnih vrijednosti tako sirok, Po pravilima joj je prog. O.k.????zbunjuju me te RefVrij.
primjerice, moj prolaktin , drugio put bio je 418, sto je po toj logici previsoko jer je dijapazin "normale" od 30 do 513 cini  mi se :? 
Sto vise znas , to si uplaseniji

----------


## wewa

Cure, morate imati na umu da se referentne vrijednosti razlikuju u razlicitim laboratorijima.
Nato, da bismo ti mogle reci nesto konkretnije, potrebno je da napises ref. vrijednosti koje su navedene u nalazu  :Wink:

----------


## Nata27

U nalazu piše: 
8.00 - 78.00 - to su donja i gornja granica, a meni iznosi 19,6 na 21 dan. I ginekolog mi je maloprije rekao da je prenizak i da zato ovulacija nije kvalitetna. tj. funkcija žutog tijela. I u idućem ciklusu dat će mi terapiju. Zanima ima li tko sličan problem?
Ostali nalazi - hsg i brisevi u redu.  Hvala.

----------


## wewa

Da, imam ja... istina, kod mene je vrijednost nesto visa, ali doktor svejedno veli da bi mu bilo draze da je iznad 20. (drugacije su ref. vrijednosti).

Ono sto mozes sama uciniti je piti Agnus Castus jer podize nivo progesterona.

Ako se radi o niskoj vrijednosti progesterona, ako i dodje do zaceca, tesko da ce se trudnoca odrzati, zato je bitno imati dobru funkciju zutog tijela, odnosno dobru lutealnu fazu. Jesi li primijetila koliko ti traje inace lutealna faza, tj. period izmedju ovulacije i mestruacije? Jesi li kontrolisala prolaktin?

----------


## leonas

Cure,

sad sam gledala moj progesteron na 21. dan je 15.12 nmol/l (očekivane vrijednosti 3.5-67).  :shock: 
Do trudnoće ne dolazi zbog lošeg spermiograma. I tako već 3 godine. Ja sam OK. Jesam li OK?! Ovaj mjesec mi se pojavio i smeđi iscjedak (20 dan ciklusa) što, koliko čitam na forumu može također upućivati na niski progesteron. 
 :?

----------


## wewa

Leonas, i kod nas je isti slucaj, los spermiogram, a kod mene nizak progesteron, visok prolaktin. Zato smo se odlucili za homeopatsku terapiju.  :Wink:

----------


## TIGY

Cure, nedostatak progesterona se jednostavno liječi utrogestanima,
 pa se svakako posavjetujte sa svojim doktorom, želim vam puno sreće ...  :Love:

----------


## Nata27

Od hormona vadila sam na 3. dan ciklusa TSH - 1,36 vrijednost (0,63-4,19) i progesteron.  Koje još hormone treba provjeriti od utjecaja na začeće? I da li ih je bolje vaditi u bolnici ili privatnom laboratoriju? Inače, ja sam iz Splita. I koliko traje liječenje za postizanje normalne vrijednosti progerestona?

----------


## leonas

Cure hvala! Stalno nešto čitam, čeprkam, educiram se...... i što više znam to postajem nervoznija. Stalno nešto "čekam", vrtimo se od nalaza do nalaza.......... a nikako da krenemo u postupak.

----------


## leonas

wewa...... jeste li uz homeopatsku terapiju do sada išta popravili spermiogram?

----------


## wewa

Leonas, tek smo poceli s homeopatijom, a MM uz to pije i maticnu mlijec, cink, selen, L-karniti, vitamine C i E. No, na topicu Maca Potent imas nase podatke o spermiogramima koje je MM radio do sada, pa proviri  :Wink: 

Nato, obicno se radi i kontrola prolaktina (obavezno), LH, FSH, estradiola, a nekad i testosterona (ako se utvrdi odstupanje u ostalim nalazima). Posebno me cudi da si vec bila na hsg-u, a da nisi radila ove pretrage hormona.

Osim THS, jesi radila i T3 i T4? ako ti ljekar sam ne preporuci ove nalaze, trazi uputnice sama. Imas pravo na to, posebno prije bilo kakvog postupka u buducnosti.

Sto se tice regulacije progesterona, to se obicno radi usput, kao sto kaze Tigy koristenje Utrogestana - progesterona u obliku vaginaleta ili unosenjem oralno. medjutim, to je samo dodavanje progesterona, a njegov manjak moze imati uzroke koji se otklanjaju na drugi nacin. Na primjer, tipicno je za hiperprolaktinemiju da slabi funkciju zutog tijela, a ne mozes znati imas li povisen prolaktin ako ne uradis pretrage.

----------


## Mirkany

Evo sad citam ove vase odgovore o progesteronu i pitam se sta je sa mojim :?  Vrijednost je 15,84 ng/ml. Je li previsok ili prenizak,jer svi nalazi ok a bebe nema  :Sad:   Da nije onda do ovog hormona :/

----------


## Nata27

T3 i T4 u državnoj bolnici rade samo  ako TSH nije uredan. Zato bi i htjela radije hormonalne pretrage učiniti kompletno u privatnom laboratoriju. Samo ne znam gdje i kolika je cijena. A prolaktin nisam još napravila, a i jedva sam dobila uputnicu za vadit hormone.

----------


## Nata27

Mirkany, a šta ti piše u nalazu? Moraju ti biti navedene  refer.vrijednosti kraj rezultata i na koji dan ciklusa si vadila progesteron?

----------


## Mirkany

Vadila sam na 21 dan ciklusa,a najvise su me zbunile te ref.vrijednosti jer ih ima dosta :?   Na prvoj pise:phasa foliculare-0.10 do 0.54ng/ml

Pic ovulatoire 0.12-6.22


Phase lutheale 1.50-20 ng/ml


Tako je zbunjujuce :/

----------


## Nata27

Najbolje da pitaš doktora, mislim da se kod tebe odnosi na zadnju stavku tj. lut.fazu.  I meni je to bila nepoznanica, al sva sreća da postoji internet pa sam dosta toga saznala.

----------


## wewa

Mirkany, to je solidna vrijednost i nemas razloga za brigu  :Wink: 
Pokusaj pratiti svoj ciklus, otkriti ovulaciju, znaces samim time i kakav ti je progesteron  :Wink:

----------


## Mirkany

Hm,ja mislim da uopce i nemam ovulaciju,jer je nikada ne osjetim  :Sad:   Moram nesto podhitno poduzeti sa ovim hormonima ako zelim da sto prije dobijem svog malog   :Saint:

----------


## Garfy

Cure, ja sam imala 21d.c progesteron 26,50 i ginić mi rekla da je to strašno nisko. Evo 3 mj. stavljam utrogestane i sada mi je vrijednost 104,10 i ginić kaže super. Od ovog mjeseca pijem klomifene. Želim svima sriću!!

----------


## Nata27

Super. Nadam se da će se i meni popravit kad dobijem terapiju u idućem ciklusu. Jesli li vadila još osim progesterona koje hormone?  Evo čim dobijem svog ginića na tel. idem po uputnicu za prekontrolirat i prolaktin.

----------


## jase

7 dan nakon inseminacije progesteron mi je bio 24 iako je unutar referenci moj gin je rekao da bi bilo bolje da je barem 40. Nakon Klomifena bio je 86 i onda je doc bio zadovoljan. Očito iako je u granicama normale smatraju da nije dovoljno dobar da bi se eventualna trudnoća održala. I kod nas je problem spermiogram, ali on je ponekad bio i dobar i to možda baš kada meni progestron nije. Ajde ti budi pametan????

----------


## Nata27

Jesli li uzimala samo klomifen tj. jel ti to bilo dovoljno da se popravi nalaz progestrona?

----------


## jase

Da, odmah nakon što sam od 4-9 DC uzimala Klomifen progesteron je bio preko 80

----------


## imported_Anćica

Zašto od Klomifena raste progesteron :?

----------


## jase

Ovako napamet mogu reći da Klomifen djeluje kao stimulacija i utječe da se dogodi "prava" ovulacija i na taj način se poboljšava i kvaliteta žutog tijela. Nešto slično mi je ginić rekao. U svakom slučaju sa Klomifenom i poslije sa Utrogestanom se riješi problem niskog progesterona, Jer drugi dio ciklusa mora biti "kvalitetan"kako bi se eventualno oplođena jajna stanica primila. Progesteron je čuvar trudnoće, a sitmulacija i status prije ovulaciju djeluje i na njega

----------


## Garfy

Sada sam i ja naučila. Sada znam zašto pijem kombinaciju klomifena i stavljam progesteron poslije O. Hvala cure. Koliko dugo se klomifen smije piti i u kolikim količinama?

----------


## jase

Ja sam pila od 4.-9. dana ciklusa i to dva puta dnevno po jednu tabletu.
Dobiješ ga normalno na recept. Koristila sam ga tri uzastopna ciklusa.

----------


## Garfy

jase, a šta poslije? ako ne uspije. Ima li neka druga terapija?

----------


## jase

Nadam se da će to kod tebe biti dovoljno jer osobno poznajem tri osobe koje su nakon Klomifena malo izgleda pokrenule stvari u tijelu i dvije već imaju bebača, a treća treba roditi u ožujku. Prošle su sva čuda od pretraga, a eto Klomifen je bio dovoljna terapija. Kod mene to nije bilo dovoljno iako smo se nadali da sa burnijom ovulacijom možemo nadoknaditi loš spermiogram MM. Nalaz mu je samo na jednoj inseminaciji bio u granici, a ostalo loše. Ipak smo probali jer čuda se ipak dešavaju, a dokaz je ovaj forum. Mene ipak čeka IVF. 
Nadam se da će tebi Klomifen biti rješenje. U drugom dijelu ciklusa ti mogu dati i Utrogestan. Želim ti sreću

----------


## Garfy

Jase, već koristim utrogestan. Jutros sam bila na folikulometriji i ginić nije baš zadovoljan. 9d.c sam imala 3+2 folikula a danas 11d.c. samo jedan pokazuje rast, ostali stoje na mistu kao i 9d.c. Malo sam se razočarala. Ginić kaže da je to možda zato što mi je tek prvi ciklus terapije klomifenom.

----------


## Garfy

Zaboravila sam nadodat da je spermiogram super. Moguće da se iz ovog jednog nešto izrodi. Ko zna?

----------


## azaleica

drage cure, zna li netko zašto nastaje luteinska cista i kako se rješava. Ja sam dobila za nju dabrostone, navodno mi je i progesteron nedovoljan.To je doc vidjela po slaboj funkciju žutog tijela.Ima li netko takvo iskustvo.Zanimljivo je to da mi je progesteron kad sam ga vadila bio ok.Malo sam zbunjena

----------


## Ana29

> drage cure, zna li netko zašto nastaje luteinska cista i kako se rješava. Ja sam dobila za nju dabrostone, navodno mi je i progesteron nedovoljan.To je doc vidjela po slaboj funkciju žutog tijela.Ima li netko takvo iskustvo.Zanimljivo je to da mi je progesteron kad sam ga vadila bio ok.Malo sam zbunjena



Imala isto i od Dabrostona nestala  :D

----------


## azaleica

ana poslala ti pp

----------


## Garfy

Moji su se folikuli ipak pokrenili. Jučer na folikulometriji su svi pokazali rast i endometrij super 0,8cm. neobično je što mi je danas 16d.c a O obično bude 13.-14d.c. Ovaj mjesec će izgleda malo kasniti

----------


## jase

I meni je pod Klomifenom rast folikula bio različit. Nekada bi u dan narasli puno, a onda dva dana zaredom isti. Sve je to normalno, a oni što su manji oni će sazriti u sljedećim ciklusima. Očito je da reagiraš na Klomifen a to je važno. Nekad ćeš imati tri velika folikula a nekad samo jedan. Nadam se da će se iz ovoga izroditi barem jedna prekrasna beba. Spermiogram je dobar, tvoje tijelo sluša i stvara folikule, mora uspjeti ako ne ovaj mjesec onda u sljedeća dva tri

----------


## azaleica

cure, da li vam je kasnila menga kod uzimanja dabrostona i koliko..ja sam ga prestala uzimati prije nekoliko dana, ali sad mi vec kasni dva dana.Je li to normalno??

----------


## Indi

Ono što se sjećam da sam čitala o iskustvima drugih cura, čini mi se da je to uobičajno ili u najmanju ruku da se zna dogoditi.

----------


## cry3

Bog cure, meni je progesteron 20 dan (21 je bio vikend) iznosio 27,7 nml/L, u granicama normale, ali mi eto nakon tri spontana nitko nije rekao da je to prenisko. Da li je ovo prenisko?
Tek sam nekidan bila u privatnog ginića koji mi je rekao da bi mi preporučio inekcije beta HCG (tipa Progasi, Predalon ili Primogonyl) i to 21 dan ciklusa i onda opet 28 ako se ustanovi trudnoća. On bi trebao potaknuti prirodnu proizvodnju progesterona. Je li neka od vas čula za takvu terapiju?
Surfajući po stranim stranicama također sam pročitala da vitamin B6, čak sam ali još bolje u kombinaciji s progesteronskom kremom podiže progesteron.

----------


## Garfy

Cure ja odkada sam na terapiji klomifeni+utrogestan imam jako visoku BT. Nikako ne pada ispod 36,5. Kada dobijem M imam 36,7 i onda nekoliko dana ista. Tu i tamo varira između 36,7 i36,8. Zašto je to tako? Jeli to od klomifena i ima li smisla mjeriti BT u stimuliranim ciklusima jeli vjerodostojna?  :?

----------


## adriana

Mislim da u stimuliranim postupcima mjerenje BT nema smisla.

----------


## navi

Garfy potpisujem adrianu u potpunosti, nema smisla mjeriti BT, ali ima smisla koristiti trakice za ovulaciju pa si sigurna kada ce nastupiti, iako vjerujem da to pratite na UZV (ja sam svejedno koristila i trakice kao potvrdu   :Wink:  )

----------


## didicro

Navi,

poslala sam ti pp na jednu staru temu.

----------


## Tixy

Cure, malo u zadnje vrijeme pratim ovu temu o progesteronu, pa su me neke stvari jako zbunile.
Prije neki dan napravila sam nalaz progesterona i vrijednost je bila 10,5 (ref. 5,3 - 86,00). Odmah sam se sjetila kako dosta cura s foruma i s boljim nalazom od mog uzimaju Utrogestane, pa sam otisla svojoj doc. potpuno prestravljena zbog svog loseg nalaza i trazila je da mi da Utrogestan. Na moje zaprepastenje, ona je rekla da to uopce nije los nalaz cim je unutar referentinh vrijednosti, jer zasto bi inace uopce postojale referentne vrijednosti :? Bila je striktno protiv toga da mi daje bilo kakvu hormonsku stimulaciju, jer je na folikulometriji jasno vidjela moj skolski primjer ovulacije i 2 zrele JS, a i endometrij je super izgledao.
Vise mi stvarno nista nije jasno i mislim da cu potraziti savjet endokrinologa  :Mad:

----------


## Timmy

Cry, injekcije koje si spomenula poticu rad zutog tijela koliko se sjecam medjutim tvoj niski progesteron bi se elegantno premostio s Utrogestanom. Pitaj svoj ginica za tu opciju. Sretno!

----------


## Indi

Tixy, promijeni doktoricu-imas pravo na to!. A do tad zamoli svog doktora opce medicine da ti ih propise!

----------


## mala9

Curke,moje..moj progesteron na 21.dc je bio 57,4 nmol/l.Vadila sam u endokr.labu na Rebru...i piše da je ref.vrijednost ,"veći od 22".e,sad...jel
može biti ova vrijednost previsoka.Piše se stalno o niskom progesteronu ,a mene zanima jel ovaj moj malo previsok...i što se događa kod povišenog progesterona ?Pusa

----------


## mirnic

mala9,

progesteron ne moze biti previsok, sto visi to bolji. moj je 57nmol/l a u ref. vrijednosti je gornja granica 64, tako da i nije bas nizak, al bez obzira na njegovu ok visinu imam svaki ciklus smedi iscjedak, koji se ne pojavljuje ako koristim utrogestane.za mene su utrogestani spas, nakon mucenja s dabrostonima od kojih iscjedak nije prestajao.

----------


## Garfy

Potpisujem mirnic. Ja u trećem ciklusu stavljanja utrogestana sam imala progesteron 104,1 i meni su rekli da ne može biti previsok. Snizuju ti količinu utrogestana u slučaju da imaš nuspojave, u protivnom što veći to bolji.

----------


## Indi

> progesteron ne moze biti previsok, sto visi to bolji. moj je 57nmol/l a u ref. vrijednosti je gornja granica 64, tako da i nije bas nizak, al bez obzira na njegovu ok visinu imam svaki ciklus smedi iscjedak, koji se ne pojavljuje ako koristim utrogestane.za mene su utrogestani spas, nakon mucenja s dabrostonima od kojih iscjedak nije prestajao.


Mirnic je li piješ utrogestane ili ih stavljaš vaginalno? Meni je gin. dala da pijem dobrostane jer su je prema njenom iskustvu utrogestani bacali u depresiju? Inace i meni se pojacao taj smeđi iscjetak toliko da mi je prosli ciklus bio samo on (ne znam kad se to zadnji put dogodilo. A nalaz progesterona sam dobila danas  i iznosi 60,7  (iza sebe imam 2 spontana) pa mi se to cini prenisko, mada u ovom nalazu (kao i kod male 9-s Rebra) je napisana samo donja vrijednost 22, a nema gornje...  Na prvu sam bila tako sretna jer sam mislila da je to nisko i samim time uzrok spontanih ...

I sad kolika treba biti vrijednost da bi se trudnoca održala?

----------


## mirnic

Meni je doc rekao da je to izvrsna vrijednost progesterona, ali da kod mene vjerojatno dolazi do pada progesterona u odredenom trenutku zbog nekog razloga , pa opet porasta, jer kao mi vidimo vrijednost u trenutku kad je vadeno a ne znamo kolika je bila par sat prije ili kasnije.
no, uglavnom ja ga stavljam vaginalno, uz objasnjenje da je tako bolje ako se planira trudnoca, jer ako do trudnoce dode nastavlja se isto vag. samo s povecanom dozom 3 puta po 1. nemam nikakvih nuspojava, a raduje me sto ne moram svaki put odlazit na wc sa strahom da sam prokrvarila.nakon god. dana mucenja u nadi da ce se ciklus regulirati sam od sebe ili uz dabroston, utrogestan je moj spasilac :Smile: )))))

----------


## marijana28

cure mene zanima da li se može imati odnose za vrijeme stavljanja utrića?

----------


## ina33

Može.

----------


## Betty

Evo dizem temu jer mi treba vasa pomoc . Uzimala sam dabrostane 2x1 od 14-24 dc radi regulacije ciklusa . Stvar je u tome sto ja imam redovne ovulacije , ali mi setaju od 26-36 dc tako da su mi ciklusi otegnuti. E, moje pitanje je , da li nakon prestanka uzimanja dabrostana M mora doci ili ipak moze da se desi da ipak npr 27 dc ovuliram i da se ciklus i dalje nastavi jos petanestak dana  :?  :?

----------


## ina33

Mora doći, ako se dobro sjećam, u roku od max 7 dana od pretanka uzimanja.

----------


## Betty

> Mora doći, ako se dobro sjećam, u roku od max 7 dana od pretanka uzimanja.


Hvalaaa  :D

----------


## uporna

Ina 33 zar ti ženo ne odmaraš pred put???
Što se tiče dabrostona meni prošle godine niti oni nisu pomogli da dobijem mengu (ravno 6 mjeseci bez pelena).

----------


## ina33

Vjerovala ili ne, ja sutra ujutro prvo na posao, a onda na put, znaš mene - lakše meni tako, inače bi sutra cijelo jutro bila nakačena na kompać, ovako ću se bavit i nečim drugim   :Laughing: .

----------


## crvic

molila bih vas za pomoc, opet   :Embarassed:  
ja sam 21DC imala progesteron 16,3, krv sam vadila u vinogradskoj, i donja vrijednost je 16,2. sve sto sam tu vidjela, to je jako mala vrijednost progesterona, znaci trudnocu je tesko odrzati.
ja sam imala dva spontana, ali u obje moje trudnoce, moje su trudnoce bile manje dva tjedna. 
i mene sada zanima da li je to mozda bas zbog toga sto mi je razina progesterona preniska? u biti, bila bih najsretnija na svijetu da je to zbog toga pa da se maknem s mjesta i razveselim i MM i sve oko sebe i sebe najvise malim mirisnim crvekom   :D

----------


## marijana28

draga
prenizak ti je hormon i najvjerojatnije zbog toga nisi zadržala trudnoću, niske razine progesterona mogu i otežati samo začeće a  moguća je i pojava spotinga u drugoj fazi ciklusa. ali ne brini taj problem se lako rješava, ginekolog će ti najvjerojatnije prepisati utrogestan i stvar će biti rješena. blago tebi ako je to tvoj jedini problem.
u svakom slučaju trk u doktora i ako ti ne da terapiju budi uporna ili promjeni doktora,(govorim iz iskustva)
nadam se da sam ti pomogla

----------


## imported_Anćica

Jel ko zna što znaći  izraz " Oba ovarija mikropolicistične ehoteksture " ? i uterus " izoehogen"...

PCOS ili  :?

----------


## ina33

Anćica, moji su mikrocistični, ne policistični, iako ti je to isto malo mutno. Na VV-u me vode kao idiopatsku, u Mariboru sam ih isto pitala, kao i moju priv. ginićku - svi kažu mikrocistični. Nemam tipičnu hormonsku sliku PCOS-a (sve mi je OK), ali imam produljene cikluse i ne baš pravilne cikluse (tipa 32 dana, ovulacija oko 17.-18. dana). To ti znači da ti je vidio male cistice po jajnicima, više nego što bi bilo kod skroz "normalnih" jajnika. Meni to isto varira, nekad izgleda OK, nakon stimuliranog IVF-a lošije, čini mi se da mi je sad stanje nakon dugog mariborskog protokola (dulje se piju antibebi zbog štimanja termina IVF-a, ali antibebi isto smirjuju jajnike) UZV na 8. dc bio bolji, nije bilo puno cisti... Ne znam jesam ti pomogla. Imaš o PCOS-u malo detaljnije na forumu Beta.

----------


## imported_Anćica

> Anćica, moji su mikrocistični, ne policistični, iako ti je to isto malo mutno. Na VV-u me vode kao idiopatsku, u Mariboru sam ih isto pitala, kao i moju priv. ginićku - svi kažu mikrocistični. Nemam tipičnu hormonsku sliku PCOS-a (sve mi je OK), ali imam produljene cikluse i ne baš pravilne cikluse (tipa 32 dana, ovulacija oko 17.-18. dana). To ti znači da ti je vidio male cistice po jajnicima, više nego što bi bilo kod skroz "normalnih" jajnika. Meni to isto varira, nekad izgleda OK, nakon stimuliranog IVF-a lošije, čini mi se da mi je sad stanje nakon dugog mariborskog protokola (dulje se piju antibebi zbog štimanja termina IVF-a, ali antibebi isto smirjuju jajnike) UZV na 8. dc bio bolji, nije bilo puno cisti... Ne znam jesam ti pomogla. Imaš o PCOS-u malo detaljnije na forumu Beta.


Hvala ina33 .
Ma ja sam od početka i sumnjala na neki PCOS samo mi to još nitko od liječnika nije potvrdio jer kao hormonska slika je po njim OK uz malo povišen PRL i galaktoreja
Kod mene je potpuno isto kao i kod tebe , samo što uz to od puberteta vućem pojačanu dlakavost , koja je sad kako sam starija sve gora i gora  :Rolling Eyes:  
MM se nekad zna šaliti da se oženio sa muškom ženom    :Laughing:  
U zadnje vrijeme počele su mi osim na prsima rasti i na bradi , sa strane po licu    :Mad:  
Za sad ih čupam , no strah me i pomisliti što će biti kasnije  :/ 
Akne da ne govorim , pred M propupam od piknjica 
Naravno tu je još i neplodnost nakon jednog poroda

----------


## ina33

Vidiš, ja nemam tu dlakavost. Stravične akne sam imala u pubertetu, sad ništa. Normalne sam težine. Iako, ima PCOS-a bez iti jednog od tih simptoma. Hormoni su mi svi uredni, jedino nisam radila test opterećenja glukozom (GUK mi je OK). Policistični i mikrocistični jajnici nisu ista stvar...

----------


## rajvos

Podižem ovaj topić jer mi hitno treba pomoć,naime 22.d.c. sam vadila progesteron i on iznosi 0,9nmol/L a ref.vrjed. su 8-78,znači katastrofa.Može li imati utjecaja na to što mi je  taj ciklus kad sam radila trajao četrdeset i nešto dana?Imali nade za mene?

----------


## Ana29

> Podižem ovaj topić jer mi hitno treba pomoć,naime 22.d.c. sam vadila progesteron i on iznosi 0,9nmol/L a ref.vrjed. su 8-78,znači katastrofa.Može li imati utjecaja na to što mi je  taj ciklus kad sam radila trajao četrdeset i nešto dana?Imali nade za mene?


Joj, ja to ne znam, ali sigurno će se javiti netko tko zna   :Love:

----------


## Tia

rajvos, mislim da to ima veze. Ako se ne varam progesteron se stvara iz žutog tijela tj. nakon što je došlo do ovulacije. Ako si imala ciklus od četrdeset i kusur dana nema šanse da ti je ovulacija bila prije 22. dana.

----------


## rajvos

Rode hvala,preživiču ovu noć a sutra sa nalazom u mog dr pa čemo vidjeti što on kaže

----------


## elena

Evo vidjeh ovaj topic pa da priupitam i ovdje. 
Vadila Progesteron 21 d.c i iznosi 32,5 nmol/l, koliko vidim to nije baš sjajno. S obzirom da u idućem ciklusu idem na IVF zanima me da li zbog tog Progesterona moža biti problema i u stimuliranom IVF-u?
Da li sam ja to dobro skužila da je Crinone gel zapravo Progesteron, i da neki pored toga uzimaju i utrogestane nakon transfera znači nije još kasno za ništa, to svakako ide nakon transfera, mislim prije nema ni potrebe?? E sad da li bi ja s obzirom na nalaz trebala pored gela uzimati i utrogestane, pa valjda će dr. reći što mi je raditi, ali eto molim i vaša iskustva.

----------


## fjora

ako ideš na IVF, dobiješ crinone i utogestan oralno.

----------


## Garfy

> Podižem ovaj topić jer mi hitno treba pomoć,naime 22.d.c. sam vadila progesteron i on iznosi 0,9nmol/L a ref.vrjed. su 8-78,znači katastrofa.Može li imati utjecaja na to što mi je  taj ciklus kad sam radila trajao četrdeset i nešto dana?Imali nade za mene?


Niska razina progesterona 21 d.c ukazuje na to da taj mjesec ili nije bilo ovulacije ili nije bila kvalitetna. Dogodi se i ciklusu od 28 dana i onom od 40 i nešto. Obvezno upozori svog doktora na nisku razinu progesterona pa da ti prepiše utrogestane. Ukoliko ideš na iVF dobit ćeš ih svakako, a ako ne, ne bi bilo loše da ih stavljaš u svakom ciklusu od 16-26. d.c.Ne može štetiti,a može biti od velike pomoći. Trk u svog doktora pa se posavjetuj.

----------


## rajvos

Garfy bila sam još jučer u dr i on kaže da je izgleda ovaj mjesec bez ovulacije ili je kasnije,naime ja još nisam dobila,43 dan danas,dao mi je dabroston tablete da pijem 5 dana po 2 da mi regulira ciklus a on ujedno povečava progesteron pa ču onda ponoviti nalaz progesterona.I do sada sam uvijek nakon IVFa koristila utrogestane.

----------


## Pinky

ma stvarno, dodje i meni da promjenim ginekologa. prije mjesec dana mi je progesteron bio 29 (do 79 ref. vrij.), a ona je samo zaklimala glavom i rekla da joj se to ne svidja. utrogestan mi nije NI SPOMENULA. ja sam na svoju ruku, surfajuci netom naisla na pricu o vitexu, pila ga 3 tjedna i sad cekam svaki dan nove nalaze progesterona iz proslog ciklusa. u pon. idem na HSG u  split, privatno, pa cu pitat ginekologe tamo sta da radim, kad je ova moja vec tako mutava. isla sam na folikulometrije 2 ciklusa, uvijek sve super, skolski primjeri folikula i debeli endometrij, a da nije bilo foruma, nikad mi nitko ne bi rekao da chekiram hormone. svi ostali nalazi hormona, osim progesterona su dobri. uf dodje mi da joj odrzim bukvicu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vjera

Pinky, potpuno ista stvar kod mene. Jučer otišla u St, privatno i za 10 min mi rekao, sve što ona nije ove 4 godine. Nikada me nije poslala vaditi proges. iako mi je oko 10-tak puta radila folikulometriju i vidila da je ovulacija 18 dc, a menga stizala 26.   :Mad:   Za utriće sam čula na forumu, ali ih ona nije spominjala nikada!

----------


## Pinky

uf evo i ponovljeni nalaz nije dobar.   :Sad:

----------


## martina123

Evo da se i ja malo ukljucim u temu niskog progesterona ili ne...
Naime, ja sam vadila progesteron u luteinskoj fazi (21dc) i rezultat je: 14,94.
Referentne vrijednosti su: 3,81-50,56

Ali sad tu postoji veliki ALI:
naime ovaj ciklus gledam uistinu detaljno, trenutno sam bez terapije (par mjeseci prije uzimala sam Utrice):
- i LH trakice dokazale su O (ovulaciju) 16dc, dakle 21dc mi je bio tek 5dpo (dan poslje ovulacije)-a ne 7dpo kako preporucaju.
- po BT temperatura mi se dize skolski
-cervikalna sluz je tu
-fertility friend i charter kojeg tamo imam detektirao je ovulaciju.....

Dakle, ne razumijem, ako je deficit progesterona tako velik, odkuda mi onda svi drugi znakovi????

Ostali hormoni su:
FSH-9,3 (folic.f. -2,8-11,3)
LH-6,8 (1,1-11,6)
Prolaktin-181,0 (40-30)
Estradiol-0,07 (do 0,59)
Testesteron-0,95 (0,13.-2,81)

e sad??? :/

----------


## martina123

Te takoder, procitala sam jednu interesantnu recenicu:

....Šta uzrokuje pojavu mioma? Miomi se javljaju kao posledica hormonalnog poremećaja. Npr. devojka koja godinama ima višak progesterona u krvi ima velike izglede da dobije miom na materici......

link: http://www2.serbiancafe.com/lat/disk...0213162.html?5

pa sad ti vidi....

(ima na googlu puno toga jos vezano uz tu temu, a kako me tema progesterona fuul zanima citam eto sve pozicije i mogucnosti te diskusije...)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

...bokić cure...ja sam na početku sa hormonima tj. na početku istraživanja kome što ne valja...MM-u je loš spermiogram...meni za sada UZV i brisevi ok! Sad sam malo čeprkala i vidjela da sve vadite hormone što je meni i logično...liječnica je MM-a poslala na VV kod endokinološki pregled...tamo su mu vađeni hormoni ali moramo čekati mjesec dana nalaze...kao i svi...no trebala bi i ja tražiti ginića svog da i meni da uputnicu za hormone ako se ne varam... :? ....sad nisam sigurna što da mu kažem ...za koje H da mi da uputnicu...

----------


## martina123

Draga, ovi moji nalazi ti ukratko govore koje pretrage bi trebala obaviti, a tu su jos i hormoni stitnjace.

Kaj se tice mojeg progesterona, da nizak je.(pricala sa docom)
Kaze, ako i odem na Inseminaciju i ako iz prirodnog i ulovim ovulaciju onda cu trebati velike doze hormona progesterona, a ako cu ici u stimulirani onda cu to srediti stimulacijom (klomifen, gonal..)...

----------


## ina33

Martina, ako imaš duge cikluse - tipa 30 i kusur dana, a ovulacija ti je tipa od 16-18 dc, onda se progesteron ne vadi 21. dc, nego 24 dc.

----------


## martina123

pa detektirao mi ovulaciju tocno tako izmedu 16-18dc.... :shock: 
Ajme, nije valda ......

Joj, morat cu to reci doktoru!!!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Ma i meni ti oni uvijek kažu da izvadim 21. dan (isto ovulacija 16-18 dc), tek nakon Roda i američkih foruma prije začeća foruma sam skužila da ga žene s dugim ciklusima trebaju radit 24. dc. i da se to treba prilagodit duljini ciklusa i kad je ovulacija. Ti jedino onda kad budeš ponovno kod njega upozorit ga da ti je ovulacija npr. 16 dc ili kad je već bila i pitaj ga je li ipak onda progesteron normalan. Nisam provjerila sa svojim nalazima doma, ali vjerojatno ti je taj progesteron u biti normalno visok, meni je bio dramatično viši 24. dc nego 21 dc, a kažem ti, ovulacija nikad prije 16 dc, čak niti u stimulacijama mi se to ne skrati. Ako dođeš do IVF stimulacije (a vibram da riješiš svoj problem prije), onda u pravilu moraš računat s većom količinom hormona koje ćeš primiti (doduše, to ti je jedino relevantno ako si u priv. klinici jer se ti troškovi onda znaju poduplat u odnosu na žene s normalnim ciklusima), a i oporavak nakon stimuliranog IVF-a malo dulje u pravilu traje (znaju se dogodit nedolasci menge ili menga koja traje 40+ dana nakon toga).

----------


## martina123

In33...Hvala ti draga na iscrpnom odgovoru, zahvaljujuc tebi jucer sam se smirila jer sam uistinu vec bila na rubu zivaca, da ne pricam o zbunjenosti!
 :Heart:  

Evo sad cu ti kopirat svoju pricu sa Mib, cisto da vidis i moj slucaj:
Ja 31, mm 34. 
Pokusavamo vec 3,5god. 

a) Ja sa 18 godina izvadila dermoidnu cistu, na zalost i ljevi jajnik u Petrovoj. Probali laparaskopski, nisu mogli, pa me otvorili. 
Sredila sa hormonima ovulacije u desnom jajniku. 

1. Spermiogram:Astenoteratozospermia ( Petrova) 
2.Bila na Inseminaciji ( 3-4.4. spontani - Biokemijska trudnoca).. 
3. Kasnije operacija Varikokele mm-a ( godinu kasnije), u 7mjesecu ovog ljeta.. 
4. tri mjeseca nakon operacije spermiogram: Oligoasthenozoospermia ( SD)... Dakle pogorsao se! 
5.Vadili briseve-sve ok. 
Vadila ja hormone, po doc sve u redu..meni bila cudna malo kombinacija FSH i LH..al ok.. 
6. prosinac 2005, IVF: 
13 jajnih stanica, 2 mi vratili, jedan otisao, 10 mi smrzli ( imam 5 3-dnevnih e. i 5 blastocista). IVF nije uspio, nije se primilo. 
7. April/2006, FET: 
2 blastociste su mi vracene, ali nije uspjelo... 

17.05.2006. bila na kontroli svih imunoloske pretraga mm i mene, sve bilo u redu. 

U 8mj./06. Cista velika 6X7cm, zavrsila u bolnici, no Proverom je rijesila... 

12mj./2006. M kasni 15dana, vadim betu:1,50 (kazu opet biokemijska t.) 

..u meduvrmeneu terapija Utrogestanom..

10.04.2007. ponovljen spermiogram: Asthenoteratozoospermia ( indiciran AIH) - najbolji nalaz do sada! 

11.04.prvi dogovor u Petrovoj (do sada isla privatno), kod Strele: IVF imam dogovoren 4mj.2008. No, do tada Inseminacije. (e da HSG vec ucinila i jajovodi ok)

6mj.2007.narucena tu u Puli da probamo Inseminaciju i zato sam ponovno vadila hormone, ostatak price znas....

----------


## martina123

Ina, zaboravila sam ti reci najzanimljivije   :Laughing:  

naime, uvjek sam nakon stimulacija imala velike probleme, nakon prve Inseminacije krvarila sam od polovine ciklusa do kraja M  i tako godinu dana, bez obzira kaj sam terapijski uzimala ili Dabrice ili Utrice...

Bas si me ful pogodila!

----------


## ina33

Kakav ti je taj FSH i LH koji su ti "čudni"? To bi bilo zanimljivo za vidit. Meni su 1:1, tj. oba oko 5,5. Inače, meni se čini da je pravilo da žene s duljim ciklusima (na žalost) imaju u stimulacijama većih problema jer trebaju više lijekova primit, pa se dulje i oporavljaju, a plus imaju i manervarski prostor manji jer naprosto u godini dana manje ciklusa stane od 35 nego od recimo 28 dana. Jedna meni vrlo draga forumašica nakon IVF-a par mjeseci uopće nije imala mengu. Meni nakon tog kratkog protokola - ludilo, taman se oporavim za 6 mjeseci, evo nove stimulacije. Možda ću jednom probat prirodni, čisto da vidim jel' to kod mene pali.

----------


## ina33

Zaboravila i ja tebi reć - dok nisam nju upoznala, mislila sam i ja da sam jedinstveni slučaj jer nisam se imala s kim skompati, ja uvijek zadnja od moje grupe, drugi svi na transferu, a mene tek punktira itd. Sad mi je lakše kad znam da je kod dugih ciklusa to često tako   :Love:  . Mislim, velika je to razlika - meni unatoč vrlo dobrom FSH-u tipa treba 40-tak ampula stimulacije po postupku, a nekim ženama ovulacija tipa 12-14.-ti dan, treba im upola manje ampula, em je jeftinije, em puno lakše za zdravlje, ali šta ćeš, duljina ciklusa se ne može birati

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo mene direkt od svog najdražeg ginića! Stvarno je svjetski za razliku od ostalih Pž ginića, čast ž ginićki! Ugodno smo si popričali, nasmijali se čak uvijetima i "sobicama" u kojima se daje uzorak....i dao mi je bez A da napravim komplet hormone...spolne, štitna, nadbubrežna...kaže idemo detaljno....svaka čast   :Naklon:

----------


## martina123

Ina33..  :Heart:  

*17.8.2005.*
- FSH: 3,70
- LH: 6,00
-Prl:14,70 (r.v. od 4-23)

*7.5.2007.*
-FSH: 9,3
- LH: 6,8
- Prl:181 (r.v.od 40-530)


*zelimo_bebu* super!

----------


## ina33

Izgledaju mi OK. Ovaj drugi FSH, jel taj bio neposredno nakon IVF stimulacije? Tj. između stimulacije i kontroliranja hormona bilo bi idealno da prođe par mjeseci, recimo 4-5, nikako se ne bi smjelo vadit u cikulusu nakon stimulacije.

----------


## martina123

Nije, nije, kao sto mozes gore vidjeti ovaj drugi nalaz ti je raden nakon skoro godinu dana pauze od postupaka   :Embarassed:  ... ( selidba, a i priznajem malo sam pobjegla od svega..)

Zato sam tak i zapela da se nanovo "upoznam" sa tijelom..(prije postupka, a i zato jer sam uistinu osjetila ovulaciju a i LH trakice su bie uredne tocno na dan pozitivne/dani prije i poslje negativne)...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

E da i sad je pitanje...hoće li imati reagensa za sve to moje ...ovdje kod nas na bolnici...pošto je kraj mjeseca...pa ja ne vjerujem...opet ću morati ići nekuda dalje raditi nalaze.  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...samo mi se cure nemojte pogubiti odavde kad ja dobijem nalaze da vidimo iščitati .......

----------


## ina33

Martina123, evo sam pogledala doma - dakle moji ciklusi su slični tvojima - ovulacije od 16-18 dc, zna bit i kasnije. 1x sam vadila progesteron 19 dc (tako mi reklo, a to je meni bilo valjda dan-dva nakon ovulacije) - oko 10 nmol/l, 1x sam vadila progesteron 21 dc (isto mi tako reklo) - tad je bio oko 12 nmol/l, onda sam jednom vadila 24. dc i onda je bio 52 nmol/l, a sad ću ga probat iskontrolirat točno 7 dana nakon ovulacije, vidjet ću po sluzi ili po trakic, ili ću računat da mi je ovulacija bila 18 dc, kao i u prošlih par ciklusa pa ću ga vadit 25. dc. Velike su razlike ako ženi ciklus traje 28 ili 32-35 dana, ne mogu sve vadit isti dan. Meni je uvijek chart pokazivao ovulaciju, to su mi bile ginićke dale radit još davnih dana, kad sam se javljala zbog problema upala pa smo došle na temu mojih ciklusa, to je bilo još u studentsko doba - i svaki mjesec karakterističan pad, u drugom dijelu ciklusa vrućina, endo dobar, menga obilna 7 dana.

Nego, meni je progesteron 3.-5. dc. malo viši - tipa 6 i nešto, sad 4,5, ref. vrijednosti laba SD-a su 0,5-3,5 nmol/l, uvijek sam na SD-u vadila. Jel' to što znači ili to onda znači da meni nije još uvijek pao tj. da je to meni rano u ciklusu - npr. meni je onaj UZV 3. dc kad se gleda ima li cisti još uvijek pod žestokom mengom, 3. dc mi je najobilnije, traje 7 dana, i tada mi endometrij još uvijek bude tipa 8 mm, a onda 10. dc padne na 4 mm kad se može dobro prekontrolirat endometrij na polipe (imala ih 2x pa sam naučila sve to jer ja to redovito prije stimulacije idem vidit). Buni me šta jedinu referencu koju mogu naći za visok progesteron na 3. dc mi nalazi - may indicate lower pregnancy rate - kako, zašto, ne kaže. Ništa, ja furam da je to kod mene sve normalno za produljeni ciklus, ako netko zna drugačije, neka me "demantira" please  :Smile: . Doktorima sam svoj malo povišeni progesteron na 3 dcto pokazivala, sve kao u redu, tipa prate se, ako sam dobro zapamtila - E2 i progesteron - evo meni je E2 3dc 125 pmol/l, a progesteron je 4,5 nmol/l. Je ga odulji...

----------


## ina33

I da, endometrij oko ovulacije - 18 dc - fantazija, trolinijski, 12-13 mm... (bez ikakve stimulacije, bez utrića - sasvim prirodno).

----------


## martina123

*Ina33...*  :Love:  i meni ti traje menstroacija 7 dana, 3dc mi je najobilnija, anegdje oko 4 dana kao da potamni , 5 dan je opet tu normalna i tako do 7dana...
Mislim da sam i ja vadila jednom progesteron u folikularnoj fazi (ne pise na nalazu,grrrr..) i bio mi je 4... Tad mi je estrogen bio 73...

Kaj se endometrija tice, sve super!..

Znas zasto sam naime isla vaditi 21dc, jer ti je bilo ovako:
- 1.mjesec- 45dana ciklusa  idem vaditi betu (jer kasni) i ona iznosi 1,5
-2.mjesec- M stigla nakon 23 dana
- 3mj. - M stigla nakon 25 dana
-4mj. - M stigla nakon 29dana

...do tada svi M uvijek poslje 31 dana... Zbrckalo mi se ovo u sijecnju i nisam znala, tak da sam docu rekla da mi je ciklus u zadnje vrijeme oko 28-29dana, ali da su mi inace ciklusi dugacki.
Takoder, O u 4mj. provjereno takoder izmedu 16-17-18dc-a.....
Joj, krivo sam mu rekla za cikluse, objasnit cu mu to na pregledu...

A u meduvremenu, ja ti se uvijek nekako nadam i prirodnjaku, pa uvijek sa zanimanjem cekam zadnje dane...(danas mi je 27dc)

----------


## ina33

Znaš šta, po svemu ovome vidim da je i meni i tebi (po meni) estradiol i progesteron najnormalniji za malo zbrčkane i duge cikluse od 30+ dana. Gotovo sam sigurna da, ako ideš vadit progesteron tipa 24 dc da će ti bit oko 50-tke, što je normalna vrijednost. Normalno, to ne možeš raditi par ciklusa (konkretno ja minimalno 5 mjeseci) nakon kratkog stimuliranog IVF-a, i meni se nakon prva dva stimulirana (kratki protokol) ovako vrtilo:

Tijek 1. IV-a 10/2005 - kratki protokol - potrebno vrijeme oporavka 6 mjeseci:

o	28.09. (29) menstruacija – imala sam vodenu cistu cista koja je pukla 8. dan ciklusa pa se ide u postupak
o	punkcija 18.-ti dan ciklusa (sporije mi rastu folikuli i uz hormonalnu terapiju), transfer 2 zametka 21. dan ciklusa, ostao jedan smrznuti embrij
o	menstruacija 4.11. (38) dana – dramatična menga (temperatura, bolovi)

19.12. 2005. (46 dana) 
– u ovom ciklusu smo pokušali embrio transfer, nije bilo uopće folikula prirodno do 26. dana ciklusa pa smo odustali (7 UZV-ova)

1.2. 2006. (45 dana) – uz Dabroston (javila sam se 33. dan prethodnog ciklusa na kontrolu )
- Dabroston 10 dana 3 x 1 (od 35.-45.dc prethodnog ciklusa, menga 45. dc) 

5.3.2006. (33 dana), klomifen i FET 

2.4.2006. (29 dana) – PRVI NORMALNI DOLAZAK MENGE bez ikakvih lijekova nakon IVF-a u 10/2005.!


Tijek 2. IVF-ICSI-ja (kratki protokol) - 05/2006 - potrebno vrijeme oporavka cca 4-5 mjeseci:

Menge nakon 2. IVF-a:
4.6.2006. (32) - prva nakon IVF-a
20.7.2006. (47), nakon 5 dana dabrostona (2x1, od 40-45 dc), zato jer je počelo disfunkcijsko krvarenje 40. dc – endometrij 7 mm, dosta cista). 28.7.2006. UZV privatna ginićka nakon menge, folikul na lijevom jajniku, desni bez cista) - uredan UZV; 8.8. (20) – kontrola 31.dc (07.09.) – endometrij 11 mm, pretanak za mene, još nisam profunkcionirala kao uobičajeno
9.9. (33) – POVRATAK NA NORMALNE CIKLUSE nakon IVF-a. Normalna menga sama od sebe, iako je endometrij još tanak. 

Nakon dugog protokola s antibebi - ništa od ovih problema, normalni predvidivi ciklusi od cca 32 dana, UZV sasvim uredan, jajnici bez cisti, nakon ovulacije vidi se žuto tijelo, ovulacija svaki ciklus uredno cca 18 dan, na moj veliki šok jer sam očekivala uobičajeno "ludilo" od cca 5-6 mjeseci. Znači, treba sve probat pa vidit.

Problem je kod ovih naših dugih ciklusa što je to xxxcking frustrirajuće jer ne pruža doktorima puno prostora za manevar, barem u mom slučaju se to svodi na max 3 pokušaja nečega godišnje, dok je ovaj FET isto uguran malo "na silu", uz klomifene, koji me onda koji put "ruknu" da profunkcioniram normalno. A koliko me gledaju, čini im se da me kontinuirano vrte po postupcima.

Bio je to moj esej, evo možda ti pomogne, ovo sve ja znam ko pjesmicu napamet   :Kiss: .

----------


## ina33

I da, i meni je identičan tijek menstruacije - prva tri dana, s naglaskom na treći, najobilnije, onda 4.-ti dan malo stane, onda 5.-ti opet jača, onda slabi do 7.-moga i 8.-mi dan više ne moram stavljat uložak.

----------


## martina123

Nevjerovatno!...

Poslala sam ti pp, pa mozes malo skicnuti na chart...  :Wink:  

Ne znam sto reci, a ja sam mislila da sam neka mimozica i presenzibilna zemska sa mojim reakcijama na stimulacije.... Nije da ih je bas puno sa takvim "nuspojavama"...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Taman sam nahvalila svog ginića a ono....sve hormone koje trebam izvaditi je stavio na jednu uputnicu...tako da nema vađenja ničega 21 dc....ima li sad to kakve veze???????velike....iako je on rekao da vadim 3dc????

----------


## ina33

Primila pp, odgovorila. Je, je, ali nema baš ni puno žena s produljenim ciklusima. To ti je zafrkano, jer puno se lakše borit s neplodnošću ako je ciklus 26 ili 28 dana, nego 32+ dana. Pa odeš ti na godišnji, pa ode doktor, pa seminar, pa ovo pa ono, pa oporavak nakon IVF-a od 4-5 mjeseci, "window of opportunity" je poprilično sužen, ne stigneš napravit niti četvrtinu što druge žene stignu pokušat, ali postoji, pa ga treba lovat, uz malo veći angažman, a bez determinizma u stilu - ja sam senzibilna - iako su ti i doktori skloni takvim komentarima jer su isto iznervirani minimalnim manervarskim prostorom kod pacijenta  :Grin: . Samo ti sebe prati, kao i ja sebe, pa će već uletit taj idealan trenutak  8).

----------


## martina123

Hej Ina... Fertility Friend mi je juros promjenio taktiku, tj.detektirao mi je da mi je O ipak bila 15dc...
Danas je 28dc i cike su me pocele pikati(inace od rezultata progesterona (25dc) ipak malo stavljam (navecer 2 vaginalno) Utrice, tako da mislim da mi M najavljuje svoj dolazak...  :Sad:  No ok, onda 7dc i na uzv i pracenje folikunogeneze..

----------


## Sanja79

Curke, malo podizem ovaj topic jer mi treba vase strucno misljenje...
Imam cikluse od 31 dan i progesteron mi je 24. DC 2,2 a ref je 0-3,6 (nmol/l), a 28. DC 5,72. Da li je to OK? 
Takodjer, prolaktin mi je 469 a ref.v. je 40-530 U/L. Vidim da je unutar granica ali ipak mi se cini malko visok...
Hvala...

----------


## ina33

Ja se za prolaktin ne bih brinula - unutar ref. vrijednosti je. Za progesteron ti ne kužim ove "vaše" jedinice, kod nas na SD-u su drugačije vrijenosti tj. dvozamenkaste tj. troznamenkaste su, ali morala bi to vidit doma. Najbolje ti je pitat svoga doktora jel' to OK i imaš li po tome ovulaciju.

----------


## Sanja79

Ma, to bih i htjela ali ne mogu docekati ponedjeljak da pokazem nalaze svojoj doktorici. Ona radi poslije podne tek u ponedjeljak a ja ne mogu do tada izici s posla samo da joj to odnesem...   :Sad:   A kopka me jer mi je na zadnjem UZV-u bio samo 1 folikul na desnom (policisticnom) jajniku...  :? 
Ah, brinem se kao da imam sanse za prirodnjaka...

----------


## ina33

Pa u prirodnom ciklusu i ima samo jedan veći folikul koji se na kraju izdvoji i iz njega dobiješ jajnu stanicu   :Love: . To je normalno.

----------


## Sanja79

Ina   :Love:  Hvala na informacijama. 
Ne znam zbog cega pravim dramu (a mozda i znam- PMS)... Nervira me cekanje najvise, a ne ide bez toga.

----------


## martina123

Javi u ponedeljak situaciju!  :Wink:  

Bas su skorz drugacije vrijednosti, ali po onim referentnim vrijednostima koje si napisala, progesteron je takoder dobar!

----------


## Sanja79

Martina, ina33   :Love:  
Obavezno se javljam...

----------


## lilium

> ....Šta uzrokuje pojavu mioma? Miomi se javljaju kao posledica hormonalnog poremećaja. Npr. devojka koja godinama ima višak progesterona u krvi ima velike izglede da dobije miom na materici......


Sve mi se cini da cu vam se priduziti oko ove teme, jer mi rezultati progesterona u lutealnoj fazi bas i nisu impresivni. 

Vidim da se spominju miomi, s njima sam se dosta bavila i koliko sam uspjela doznati kako i zasto nastaju nikome jos nije do kraja jasno, pretpostavlja se da je za rast mioma bitan estrogen, a direktna veza s progesteronom nije utvrdjena. Dobar clanak na hrvatskom imate na:
http://www.tegobe.com/casopisi/vase_...maternice.html

Kod holistickog pristupa "suzivota" s miomima preporucuje se drzati estrogene pod kontrolom i izmedju ostalog koristiti progesteronsku kremu, detalje mozete procitati na:
http://www.millennium-healthcare.com...e_fibroids.htm

----------


## Zrina

22.dc  (inače ciklus 26 dana) sam vadila progesteron i vrijednost mu je 6,6 ug/L (ref. folikularna faza 0,1-0,3, luteinizirajuća faza 1,2-15,9, postmenopauza 0,1-0,2).
Da li je to nisko? Inače, doc je dan prije UZV-om utvrdio tanak endometrij i rekao da nije bilo ovulacije.

----------


## Sanja79

Ja sam bila danas kod svoje dr i ona mi rece da su progesteron i prolaktin ok i i to je sve sto mi je bilo potrebno da cujem...
Lakse se dise...  :D

----------


## Zrina

Sanja79, super!  :D 
Lijepo je s vremena na vrijeme čuti da je nekome i sve u redu.   :Love:  
Nadam se da će sada sve brzo sjesti ne svoje mjesto.

----------


## Sanja79

Najvise me je bila prepala kad je na UZV vidjela tanak endometrij i rekla mi to... U nalazu pise 6 mm endomertij a 18DC  :shock: i jedan folikulic do 10 mm. Sad kaze (nije me gledala na UZV) da nalaz progesterona pokazuje normalnu lutealnu fazu... Jos da se nesto i primi... A sa nasom dijagnozom nikakve sanse (azoo)...

----------


## Zrina

Našla sam zanimljiv graf sa prikazima lučenja hormona kroz ciklus:
http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/menstrualni_ciklus.htm

----------


## martina123

*Zrina,* mislim da je mozda malo nizi progesteron... Ali zbunjuju me ove male referentne vrijednosti ...
Malo Utrogestana ili Dabrostona od 12dc-a i stvar rijesena!  :Wink:  


*Sanja79* :D ,super,super!

----------


## Zrina

Skužila sam da su na mojim nalazima jedinice g/L, a inače su u mol/L pa vjerojatno je tu razlika u veličinama. Sad još da to probam preračunat...   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Evo i ja vadila progesteron, jedan nalaz je od 23 dc - 40,16 nmol/I, referentne vrijednosti žene lutalna faza 5.3 - 86, a drugi nalaz je od 28 dc (vadila ja ponovno jer nisam bila sigurna jel' mi ovulacija bila 16 dc ili 19 dc, a upadao je ovaj praznik pa nisam mogla ranije) - taj nalaz je 5.21 nmol/I - sve je u istom labu. Brijem da mi je ovaj nalaz 23 dc OK, da je onda ovulacija ovaj mjesec bila 16 dc i da to znači i da ovuliram uredno... Javite se ako mislite drugačije, prihvaćam kritiku  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

Jedino me buni što mi je UZV pokazao O 16 dc - sluz + žuto tijelo na lijevom jajniku, a LH trakice su mi postale pozitivne tek 18, 19 i 20 dc - ful pozitivno, nakon toga opet skroz blijedo pa me to buni, tako mi je bilo još u jednom ciklusu kad sam se pratila preko LH trakica, to mi je mala misterija...

----------


## Zrina

Pa prema onom grafu čiji sam link stavila, to sasvim odgovara po vrijednostima. 
E sad, što je pouzdanije: UZV ili LH trakice to ne znam...

----------


## ina33

Pojma nemam, možda imam poremećaj LH-a... Nije mi još palo napamet da si kontroliravam LH, ali uvijek ostaje izazov za neki nestimulirani ciklus  8).

----------


## ina33

I da, endo je 17 dc (dan nakon kao te ovulacije koju sam osjetila po boli i sluzi) bio 12 mm, trolinijski, ali eto taj mi je endo jača strana uvijek, osim nakon klomifena... Još samo da ostanem trudna, kud ćeš veće sreće, sve kod mene stvarno lijepo izgleda... a nikako pa tako godinama :/.

----------


## Charlie

*Ina33*, oprosti, nisam u toku, ali ako možda imaš PCOS onda LH trakice nisu pouzdane. Ja bih prije vjerovala UZV-u - ako je bilo žuto tijelo, znači da je ovulacija prošla.   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Nemam PCOS, ali imam mikrocistične - a LH mi nisu uvijek pozitivne nego negativno, negativno, onda 3 dana pozitivno, onda opet negativno...

----------


## ina33

Mogla je biti još jedna u tom ciklusu - jesam optimiiist  :Wink: . Koliko sam shvatila, ženama s PCOS-om su stalno pozitivne LH, a meni PCOS nisu našli ni u MB-u, ni u ZG-u, ni u ST, u ovih 5 godina, pa valjda su me OK izdijagnosticirali, računam ja.

----------


## Charlie

Ma, onda nije PCOS. Možda su bile 2 O, jest rijetko, ali se događa. Pa onda se nadam da ste dobro iskoristili te dane   :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Of skroz, al progesteron pao - znači nix. Nema veze, znat ću za drugi put otprilike kad ciljat.

----------


## Charlie

Ah, da pročitala sam ali nisam skužila da je to bilo ovaj mjesec. Onda preusmjeravam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na drugi ciklus!
Znaš li možda kad nakon uzimanja zadnjem utrogestana mogu očekivati M?

----------


## ina33

Neke procure i "preko" tj. dok uzimaju utrogestan, ja i velika većina žena točno 3-4 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja, a još jedna "manjina spektra" i dulje - tipa 7 dana.

----------


## Charlie

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Prijavljujem dolazak menge točno dan nakon što mi je progesteron pao na 5, valjda je onda sve OK s progesteronom, ali onda ispada da mi je LH čudan jer najviše poraste 2-3 dana nakon ovulacije, ali to je već onda tema nekog novog topica u stilu "upomoć, ne razumijem svoj LH"   :Grin: .

----------


## martina123

Covjece, *Ina* pa mi bi mogle ovdje studiju otvorit!
Kakvi doktori, pogle ti nas!  :Grin:   :Saint:

----------


## Charlie

> Prijavljujem dolazak menge točno dan nakon što mi je progesteron pao na 5, valjda je onda sve OK s progesteronom, ali onda ispada da mi je LH čudan jer najviše poraste 2-3 dana nakon ovulacije, ali to je već onda tema nekog novog topica u stilu "upomoć, ne razumijem svoj LH"  .


*Ina*, pa to je u skladu sa grafom kojeg je stavila *Zrina* malo iznad   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Da studiju... Ja bi trebala samo sebe tužit za zaštitu intime koliko se introspektiram   :Laughing: . Ne mori mene progesteron, nego zašto mi LH pokaže ovulaciju 2 dana nakon što mi je vide na UZV-u da je folikul pukao i da imam ž. tijelo, ako su dobro vidili, a vjerujem da jesu. U tom grmu zeko leži   :Laughing:  !

----------


## ina33

A to me sve mori za slučaj FET-a u Mariboru, di bi ja iz ZG-a radila folikulometriju i određivala ovulaciju, OK ću bit ako mi kažu da idem na UZV-ove, ali ako mi kažu da se pratim i preko LH, nastat će zbunjola jer je to meni 2x bilo par dana nakon sluzi i folikulometrije na kojoj je kao bila ovulacija pozitivno, ali mislim da oni čekaju debljinu endometrija od 12 mm, koja meni nastane okok 16 dc i that's that. Ajde, držite fige da uspješno to teledirigirano odradim, ne da mi se bezveze vamo-tamo u Maribor, ako mogu sve u ZG-u jednostavno riješiti.

----------


## ina33

Ups, vidim da je i LH u skladu sa dijagramom. Ali, another question is, zašto na ovugnostu kažu da on detektira ovulaciju prije nego što se dogodi, tj. da kad je pozitivan, ovulacija tek slijedi za 24 ili 48 h  :?. Biće vjerojatno ja nisam precizno i dovljno često mjerila, trebala sam više puta dnevno prije ovulacije. Zeko, u tom si se grmu skrio, I got you  :Smile: ! Sad ću ipak idući put probat preko onih trakica s interneta - jel' zna netko linkat neki quick link za naručivanje da ne studiram pdf prije začeća - jel' netko od vas i na tom pdf-u? Hvala unaprijed, ovugnost je za bankrotirat   :Love:  .

----------


## uporna

Ina zakaj misliš da trebaš sama pratiti kad ti je ovulacija? Pa meni to nitko nije niti spomenuo. Jučer bila u MB na UZV stanje takvo (tanka crta endometrija i 2 mm folikul) da mi dao Estroferm jer da ne bi moje čekanje ovulacije bilo kao ona knjiga "U iščekivanju Godoa" (valjda se tako piše a ako ne nadam se da ste skužile). Mislim da oni baš ne riskiraju sa time da same pratimo ovulaciju. Malo je to glupo i riskantno.

----------


## Sanja79

Ina, da li ti postoji mogucnost da taj metod utvrdjivanja LH nije dobar za tebe, ili da trakice nisu bile dobre...
A ja bih uvijek prije vjerovala UZV nego trakicama... (ih, sto bih voljela da imam jedan UZV kod kuce...) 
A ja po preporuci dr V trebam raditi dodatne hormone- ali problem je sto je MM izgubio papiric na kojem je zapisao koje trebam raditi.  :/ Pretpostavljam FSH, LH, Prl, T (2-5 DC, jer ih nisam ranije radila)... Samo ne znam da li trebam hormone stitnjace...

----------


## ina33

Pa sjećam se da je Maxime pratila preko LH trakica za svoje FET-ove. Moja priv. ginićka ima shemu UZV-ovi u ZG i onda šalje mail sestri Jasni u Maribor, tako ću i ja napravit. Mislim da njima nije toliko bitna ovulacija, koliko sama debljina endometrija, a ja nemam s tim problema, i prošli put prirodno oko ovulacije 12 mm, trolinijski (u ovome prošlom ciklusu). Mariborčani mi rekoše da normalno mogu na UZV-ove u ZG, šta ću se vozikat amo-tamo, moja priv. ginićka je dobra UZV-ovka, rekli su mi točno koje dane trebam na UZV, a mariborčani s njom surađuju - poznaje ju Jasna i profać i misle da je OK da me ona UZV prati (BTW - došla menga izgleda na vrijeme, jupi  :D). To sam mislila jedino ako će mi još, osim UZV-ova, tražit i LH...

----------


## ina33

uporna, zaboravila sam ti reć da ja idem bez estrofema, riskirat ću jer ne bi stimulirala ništa s obzriom na moj endo kojem se svi dive (a nemam ja neke koristi od toga, vidiš kako sve to u stvari, štajaznam, i nema veze) i s obzirom da bi možda čak već u 9.-me imala novu stimulaciju pa mi se ne da sad uzimat bilo što što nije nužno. MM je nama "PR kontakt" za Maribor, objasnio im je moje cikluse i kad je ovul. i kakav je endo i kao sestra rekla "profa više voli bez ičeg", a druge neke curke po defaultu su isto dobivale estrofem itd. Upozorila me "vrtićka teta" (ako se sjećaš s kave), ona je sad isto bila i rekla da te upozorim, da treba jako poazit što i kako i naglašavat kad je transfer - njoj je dok rekao dan, a nije valjda rekao sestri pa su je skoroz zaboravili na dan transfera. Dakle, treba se ujutro sam javit kad se dođe, ne čekat da prozovu - tako nekako ide poruka ako sam dobro skužila.

----------


## Charlie

*Ina33*, najjeftinije su mislim trakice sa www.saveontests.com (20 kom oko 10,5 USD). Meni su stigle za 8 dana, nekim curama je trebalo malo duže. Primaju Visu i Master, a ako plaćaš Amexom ideš preko neke druge stranice koja zna štekati (barem meni). Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Ljubim te i najljepše zahvaljujem!

----------


## Charlie

Zaboravila sam još reči da prema iskustvima nekih cura s PZ, a i po meni, nije loše testirati se 2 puta dnevno oko očekivane O jer se s većom sigurnosti uhvati peek LH-a. Testiraš se uvijek otprilike u isto doba dana, ne prerano ujutro, nego recimo oko 14h pa još navečer oko 20h. Upute su i na starnici s koje naručuješ testiće

----------


## ina33

Tenks, i to mi je sad sinulo nakon proučavanja ove krivulje  :Smile: ! Kad naručim te trakice onda ću tako, ovugnosta mi je bilo žao, ipak je to oko 60 kn.

----------


## martina123

Ina.... :D   :Heart:  Neka,neka - izvrstan si mi primjer, da mozemo uspjeti, i da moram samo naprijed! Ma grlim te draga!  :Love:  

Nego, imam to jedno pitanjce... Naime, danas mi je 6dpo (6 dan poslje O) ili ti ga 18dc, i od jucer me grudi ne prestaju boliti, i fakat je strasno....  :shock: Za nista sam....
Znam da grudi bole zbog manjka/viska (he, nikad nije viska) progesterona ali me zanima kojim intezitetom bole tako jako kad je zbog manjka progesterona?
Naime, prosli mjesec sam uzimala Utrice i nisu me bolile...

 :/

----------


## ina33

E, to je i meni misterija. Mene su cijelu mladost koma bolile - strašan PMS. Onda me sad zadnjih par godina nisu bolile. Sad kad sam ostala T isto ništa specijalno, a progesteron mi je bio dobar itd. Tako da je meni bolnost grudi - misterija - nisam uspjela povezat kad i zašto boli...

----------


## martina123

Ina... a kad su te bolile pred pms, kad bi te pocele boliti? Par dana prije M, ili u sredini ciklusa..?....
Jer bas mi je ful neugodno...

Vis, mene ko mladu nikada al nikada nisu bolile, a kako starim   :Grin:  sve vise...

----------


## ina33

U sredini, pa nekih 15 dana - meni ciklusi 35 dana.

----------


## ina33

Da, ja sam prije jako patila od pms-a - doslovno sam imala robu u 2 veličine (grudnjake i suknje). S godinama se to mijenjalo nabolje - u smislu da manje boli. Ako te smeta, neke cure su pile onaj encianov PMS free i da im je pomagao.

----------


## Pinky

evo pocela sam piti gluformin po preporuci dr. sparca sa cita, zbog niskog progesterona.
naime, kako on kaze, iako nikad u zivotu cistu nisam imala (da kucnem u drvo) imam pcos zbog tih poremecenih hormonalnih vrijednosti, a disbalans hormona je rezultat disbalansa secera. 

surfala sam malo i naisla na puno ohrabrujucih prica o trudnocama nakon uzimanja gluformina, pa cu se potruditi ustrajati. u svakom slucaju, mislim da je bolje lijeciti uzrok, a ne posljedicu i drago mi je sto me nije nafila hormonalnim tabletama.  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

pinky sretno  :D meni je Glucophage za sad super, pijem 4 mjeseca, zadnja 2 ciklusa perfektna   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Martina, mene vec par dana nakon O pocnu grudi boliti, stomak se naduva, i ostali simptomi PMSa se pojave (akne i sl.). A koliko sam razumjela svoj dr- to je upravo zbog progesterona. 
A moj se ciklus bas ispomjerao u zadnjih par puta- ovaj ciklus je trajao 28 dana!  Sto je za mene  :shock: 
Inace 31 dan i jos produzi do 37 (manje vise). 
Super ako ostane ovako ali da je sve ok. 
Encijanov pms free mi nije nista pomagao- samo bih dobila spotting 3-4 dana prije M. A M su me rasturale od bolova (i sad su bolne ali su pod kontrolom analgetika, a onda su bile nenormalno bolne).

----------


## ia30

Sanja79,vidim pišeš o napuhanim grudima nakon O.To se i meni događalo do prije nekih dva,tri mj!Međutim,zadnja dva ciklusa grudi mi postaju bolne i napuhane odmah nakon M,oko 7 DC,jel to znači da nemam O ili nešto ne štima s progesteronom?

----------


## Sanja79

Jesi li radila nalaz hormona? 2. i 21. DC? Jesi li radila folikulometriju?

----------


## ia30

Radila sam i nalaz hormona i folikulometriju ali sve prije par mjeseci i bilo je ok!Nove nalaze nisam radila jer su mi ti bili dovoljni i za iduči IVF(10.mj)....ne znam trebam li se zabrinuti?

----------


## ina33

bolne grudi i ovulacija u mom slučaju nisu imale veze. Cijeli život grudi rasturale, prestalo pred neke dvije godine (u 35.-toj), a zadnjih pola godine prije trudnoće svaki mjesec ovulacija kao kuća, progesteron odličan - a prsi ništa.

----------


## Sanja79

Ia, ako su nalazi hormona ok onda nema razloga da sumnjas da nesto nije u redu. Kod mene je to iskljucivo bilo vezano za O tj. termin nakon O jer do sada sam imala folikule ali nema garancije da sam imala i O. Kad sam pila kontracepcijske (koje bacanje para   :Laughing:  ) nisam imala nikakve simptome i M mi je bila kao urica. Samo su zivci radili 300 km/h.
Uvijek postoji i efekat stresa (iscekivanje IVFa i sl)... A mozes provjeriti da li imas O trakicama?

----------


## ia30

Hvala Sanja79....možda ipak ponovim nalaze jer očito se nešto promjenilo,a ne bih riskirala s idućim IVF-om!  :Kiss:

----------


## novy

Cure, javljam vam se s popriličnim problemom. Hormoni su mi ok, osim što je LH 3 puta viši od FSH  (5DC) i progesteron (21DC), uz 20mg Dabrostona dnevno (2 tbl.) od 15-25DC je 0,67.
Da, dobro ste pročitale, uz Dabriće, progesteron je 0,68  :?  :? 
Pomagajte!!

----------


## prima

odnos LH i FSH upućuje na PCOS, a tako nizak progesteron da u mjesecu kad si vadila nije bilo ovulacije (ili je bila kasnije?)

svakako pitati doktora za mišljenje.  :Love:

----------


## elka

progesteeron mi je 23.7 .vrijednosti su 9.22-117.zna li netko jeli to nisko i sta bi mogla uzimati?piala sam gin. ali mi je rekla da ce mi dati prilikom potpomognute oplodnje ako mi bude trebalo.a sta je sa prirodnim putem na kojem jos uvijek radimo?kako sada mogu povecati vrijednost?

----------


## novy

Hvala na brzom odgovoru! Imam problema s PCOS godinama. No ipak sam uspjela ostati trudna dva puta (iznijela jednu trudnoću). Ja sam PCOS-ica sa skoro svim simptomima, osim debljine, a inzulinsku rezinstentnost još moram kontrolirati. Ovulacije uopće nemam već godinu dana (od kiretaže), a menzu dobivam samo sa Dabrićima...
Bila na Klomifenu, no ništa, folikuli se razvili do 9-10mm i ništa dalje.
Ići ću doc, no očekujem vješticu ovaj vikend. 

Kako riješiti odnos LH i FSH??

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Sad sam dobila nalaz svog progesterona rađenog 21.dc. Iznosi 55,02 (ref.vr. 3,81-50,56). Visoko.
Tu sam malo čitala, ali svi koji su o tome pisali imaju niski. Što znači ako je moj toliko veliki?
Napisat ću vam i ostale hormone:
-prolaktin:468,9 (25,2-628,5)
-FSH:8,2 (3,91-8,76)- u granicama, ali povišeno.
-LH:3,0 (2,01-14,68)
-estradiol:392,43 (77-1146)
-TT3, FT4 i TSH -OK

Bila sam i na ultrazvuku kod dr.za neplodnost, evo što je napisala kad je konstatirala da imam ''lijene jajnike'':
15dc uterus AVF normalno velik, urednih kontura i teksture. Endometrijalni odjek 9mm, tlocrtni. Desni ovarij vrlo oskudne folikulogeneze, solidne teksture, jedan folikul 4mm u promjeru. Na lijevom ovariju vodeći folikul manji od očekivanog za dan ciklusa i mjeri 15x11mm, a lijevi ovarij vrlo oskudne folikulogenetze.

 :? Zašto mi je taj prolaktin toliko velik, i što vi mislite o svemu tome???

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

sorry, ne prolaktin, već progesteron.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

> Sad sam dobila nalaz svog progesterona rađenog 21.dc. Iznosi 55,02 (ref.vr. 3,81-50,56). Visoko.
> Tu sam malo čitala, ali svi koji su o tome pisali imaju niski. Što znači ako je moj toliko veliki?
> Napisat ću vam i ostale hormone:
> -prolaktin:468,9 (25,2-628,5)
> -FSH:8,2 (3,91-8,76)- u granicama, ali povišeno.
> -LH:3,0 (2,01-14,68)
> -estradiol:392,43 (77-1146)
> -TT3, FT4 i TSH -OK
> 
> ...


Ja bih po progesteronu rekla da je bila ovulacija. Koliko ti inače traju ciklusi? Jesu li produljeni? Ta mi informacija nužno fali za reć' ti koju iole pametnu. Meni su ovulacije npr. 18 dc, progesteron najveći 25 dc, ciklus 35 dana. Kako je kod tebe? Kod mene svi padaju u nesvijest jer folikulometrija tek počinje 11 dc. Nismo svi po špranci.

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

hvala ina, na brzom javljanju.   :Love:  

Meni su ciklusi kratki, od 22-26 dana.

 :?

----------


## ina33

Onda nema quick-win jednoznačnog i brzog odgovora koji bi ti laik mog tipa mogao dati. Pitaj dr-a što kaže. Sretno!

----------


## annabell

Malo podizem stari topic   :Grin:  .
Zna li netko moze li se progesteron isto vaditi 3 DC (kad i ostali hormoni)? Jasno, onda nece pokazati dali je bila ovulacija ali mozda i ta vrijednost nesto govori (barem jeli normalna ili ne). Koliko sam shvatila, svaka faza ciklusa ima neke "normalne" vrijednosti progesterona.
Dobila sam neke kotradiktorne informacije o tome pa molim za pomoc ako netko zna.
I jos nesto, ne u vezi progesterona nego ovih ostalih hormona. Netko kaze da se vade 2-4 DC, netko 3-5 DC. Sto je najbolje? Naime, meni je problem sto ce mi 2 DC biti u petak, a onda 3-5 padaju na neradne dane (pon. je neradni) i tek u utorak opet mogu ici u lab a to je vec 6 DC?
Sto je bolje napraviti? 2. ili 6. dan?
Hvala.

----------


## andiana80

Bok,

pročitala sam sve od početka teme i voljela bih da mi netko da komentar na sljedeću situaciju.

Progesteron sam vadila nekoliko puta na cca 20. dan (dan vise manje) i obicno je malen. Zadnji je put je bio 21.8 (pise da mora biti >22), prije toga je bio oko 17 (interval od 8 - negdje 70 ili vise), dakle na donjem dijelu skroz. 

Pila sam Utrogestane godinu dana i navodno se situacija trebala smiriti, ali nije. Ostao je i spotting i sve i onda su me skinuli s toga. Istina, nisam vadila hormone kad sam koristila Utrogestan. 

Svi ostali hormoni super.

Uz jednu neobicnost - u jednom ciklusu ovuliraju svaki put oba jajnika. Desni oko 5-8 dana, lijevi oko 10-13 dana, kako koji mjesec - dokazano vise puta ultrazvukom.

Da li mi je na takve ovulacije uopce ok ocitavati progesteron na 20-21 dan?

Ne koristim kontracepciju, nisam do sada zatrudnjela. Ne brinem (jos!) previse oko toga, ali poceo me nervirati spotting koji zna trajati i po tjedan ili 10 dana.

komentari? savjeti? iskustva? 

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## dorica

ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje ali imam prijateljicu u puli koja isto ima problema s progesteronom ali ona ima previsok ali vadi ga 3 DC
a kad ga vadi 20 DC onda je sve ok
kad je to pokazala dr. koji joj radi MPO u Merkuru on je rekao da to nema nikakve veze jer se tako i onako stimulira drugim hormonima
ali nažalost nakon 4 stimulacije i par klomifena još nije došla do cilja

 :?  :?  :?

----------


## andiana80

Nadopuna prethodnog posta:

Vadila sam prosli mjesec progesteron 22. dan ciklusa, ali mi je na kraju ispalo da mi je ciklus trajao samo 24 dana i da sam po tome ga vadila 5 dana prekasno.

Vrijednost je 8.52 (1.5 - 20), ali sad ne znam jel mi to uopce sada ista znaci? Vadila sam u novom laboratoriju, tako da se ne snalazim u ovom intervalu...  :Sad:  je li to puno, malo? dovoljno?

hvala!

----------


## arkica

Cure, please pomagajte!!!!

Danas mi je 21 dan ciklusa koji mi inaće traju 28 dana. Vadila sam progesteron i on mi je 6,41 s referetnim vrijednostima 1.5 -20. 
Da li je to niska vrijednost?

p.s.
Ovaj mjesec sam bila na folikulometriji i 11. dan mi je bio folikul 8mm. Stavljam Utrogestane 3 puta dnevno.

----------


## spodoba

već drugi ciklus koristim LH trakice i rezultat mi već dva puta nije skorz pozitivan. tj. test polje je nešto svjetlije nego kontrolno.
eh pokušavam skužiti što se dešava. istovremeno mjerim bazalnu temperaturu. dan nakon što su mi trakice bile (skoro) pozitivne sam imala temperaturu 36.4, potom 36.6, danas 36.8. što bi značilo da je to postepeni porast temperature. čačkala sam o tome i svugdje stoji da bi to mogla biti indicija da progesteron nije dovoljno visok. to bi pak objasnilo i moje trakice jer samim tim i razina LH hormona nije toliko velika. gledat ću da uskoro pregledam hormone. kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## arkica

...moja situacija ti je poprilično slična: 
svjetla pruga na trakicama, niski progesteron.

Izmjeri progesteron iz krvi 21. dan ciklusa!

----------


## spodoba

> ...moja situacija ti je poprilično slična: 
> svjetla pruga na trakicama, niski progesteron.
> 
> Izmjeri progesteron iz krvi 21. dan ciklusa!


otiću kod gyn. inače, našla sam informacije da kod niskog progesterona pomaže Bryophyllum. djeluje kao clomifen.. ne znam kako se zove na hrvatskom. baš sam čitala da su mnoge nakon uzimanja Bryophyllum-a ostale trudne. postoji u formi kuglica (Bryophyllum D4 i D6) ili Bryophyllum 50% u formi praška. žene su ga uzimale nakon ovulacije (dakle drugi dio ciklusa), tri puta na dan na vrh noža..

----------


## zeljana02

pozdrav
vadila sam progesetron 22 dc i rezultat mi je 101, zna li netko sto to znaci????

----------


## Denny

Sve ovisi kolike su referentne vrijednosti, tj. piše li negdje na nalazu koliko je normalno, od-do?

----------


## newbie888

Pozdrav cure, evo pridruzujem vam se na ovom forumu i podizem malo ovu temu o progesteronu. 
Mi vec 2,5 godine bezuspjesno pokusavamo ostvariti trudnocu uz sve uredne nalaze osim progesterona u drugom dijelu ciklusa. Identicna  situacija kao kod Spodobe iz posta iznad. Gin me stavlja na klomifene vec drugi ciklus i uprkos tome sto sam napomenula da mi je nizak progesteron i nabrojala i sve druge simptome (poput spottinga, svijetle crtice na testu za ovulaciju, oskudne menge, postepenog porasta BT) i dalje nije niti spomenuo neku stimulaciu u vidu utrica ili dabrica  :/ 
Znam da nije dobro nista na svoju ruku ali .. Sta vi mislite?
Eh da, jos nesto .. endometrij mi je 7mm oko ovulacije i sa i bez klomifena. Da li je to uopce dovoljno za implantaciju?

----------


## sanjalica38

Evo jednog pitanja o progesteronu. Imala sam spoting po 10 dana od niskog progesterona i dr mi dao Dabroston no nije bilo nikakve razlike. Zatim me prebacio na Utrogestan 3 puta po dvije i super, prestalo smeđkasto dosadno krvarenje prije m.
E sad dolazim da problema. Jedan gin mi kaže da utriće stavljam od 14 do 28 dana cikluca, drugi od 15 do 25 dana, igrom slučaja pitam na još jedno mjesto i gin mi u stimuliranoc ciklusu da prvu inekciju Progesterona na 13 dan ciklusa i veli da ga stavljam do 29 dana. Totalno sam u čudu.
Ciklusi su mi inače 26-29 dana.
Od kojeg do kojeg dana ciklusa vi stavljate Utriće?

----------


## Aurora*

*sanjalica38* ja sam imala slican problem s tom razlikom da mi je spotting trajao 3-4 dana prije M. Dabroston mi takodjer nije pomogao, dok Utrogestan 3x2 jeste. 

Utrogestan koristim sada vec 5 ciklusa zaredom i nemam nikakvog spottinga prije M. Pocinjem ga uzimati 3. dan poslije ovulacije (DPO). Pratim bazalnu temperaturu (BT) zato tocno znam kada mi je O. Ako mi je O 14. DC to znaci da s Utrogestanom krecem 17. DC i uzimam ga 10 dana. M sam do sada uvijek dobila 3. dan nakon sto sam prestala uzimati Utrogestan. Tako mi je i lutealna faza trajala idealnih 14 dana.

Kazes da si vec uzimala Utrogestan i da nisi imala spotting. Od kojeg si ga dana tada pocela uzimati i koliko dugo? Koji dan nakon prestanka si dobila M? Koliki ti je bio ciklus s Utrogestanom?... Mislim da je najbolje da s odgovorima na ovakva pitanja sama za sebe pronadjes najbolji obrazac uzimanja Utrogestana. U pomoc ti mogu biti i upute za Utrogestan u kojima pise kako se lijek primjenjuje za razlicite potrebe.

----------


## sanjalica38

Prije dvije godine sam počela i to od 14 dana do 28 sam stavljala i nikak da ostanem u drugom stanju. Onda sam promijenila doktora i drugi mi rekao od 13 do 23 dana pa sam neko vrijeme tak stavljala i odustala pa sam pol godine curkala. Evo ovaj mjesec otišla u gin.polikliniku i rekli mi od 13 do 27 a jedna prof. gin iz petrove kaže mi nikako već od 18-25.

Sad sam tek dobila m pa bi me zato zanima. Inače uredno za par dana kad sam uzimala dobijem menz od 3-4 dana. Meni je upitno kaj se dešava sa ovulacijom ak progesteron popiješ prije nje?

----------


## sanjalica38

Evo čitala sam na papiru u kutiji ne piše kak se stavlja već kažu po preporuci dr. Mislim da na onim starim pakiranjima je bilo pa ako neka ima staru kutiju nek napiše...

----------


## Aurora*

Stvarno su u uputama koje dolaze u novom pakiranju Utrogestana izbacili dobar dio teksta koji je u starom pakiranju bio sadrzan pod _Doziranje i nacin primjene_.

Imam jos uvijek stare upute iz kojih prepisujem:

*Doziranje i nacin primjene*
U svim terapijskim indikacijama valja se strogo pridrzavati preporucene doze.
Valja uzeti 200mg mikroniziranog progesterona kad je potrebna doza mikroniziranog progesterona jednaka ili veca od 200 mg/dan. U svakom slucaju, bez obzira na indikacije ili nacin primjene (oralni ili vaginalni), ne smije se prekoraciti jednokratna doza od jedne kapsule od 200 mg.

_Oralna primjena_
U nedostatku progesterona, prosjecna dnevna doza progesterona iznosi 200 do 300 mg.
Preporucuje se uzimati lijek kasno nakon obroka, najbolje prije spavanja. 
U _luteinskoj insuficijenciji_ (predmenstruacijski sindrom, benigna mastopatija, neredovite menstruacije, premenopauza) individualna terapijska doza iznosi 200 do 300 mg na dan:
- ili kao jednokratna doza od 200 mg prije spavanja,
- ili 300 mg podijeljenih u dvije doze, 
tijekom 10 dana po ciklusu, obicno od 17-tog do ukljucujuci 26-tog dana ciklusa.
U _hormonskom nadomjestnom lijecenju menopauze_ ne preporucuje se lijecenje iskljucivo nadomjestkom estrogena (rizik od hiprplazije endometrija): valja dodati 200 mg progesterona na dan. - u dvije pojedinacne doze po 100 mg,
- ili u jednoj dozi od 200 mg prije spavanja,
12 do 14 dana peroralno ili zadnja dva tjedna svakog terapijskog ciklusa. To nadomjestno lijecenje valja prekinuti u trajanju od tjedan dana, tijekom kojeg se obicno pojavi krvarenje.
Za te indikacije valja rabiti vaginalni put primjene s istom dozom kao i kod peroralne primjene, u slucaju nuspojava povezanih s primjenom progesterona (pospanost nakon peroralne primjene).

_Vaginalna primjena_
Kapsulu valja uvesti duboko u rodnicu.
_Nadomjestak progesterona u insuficijenciji ovarija ili u zena s deprivacijom ovarija tijekom potpune deficijencije_ (donacija jajnih stanica).
Doziranje (kao dodatak odgovarajucoj estrogenskoj terapiji) je sljedece:
- 100 mg mikroniziranog progesterona na dan, 10-tog i 14-tog dana ciklusa prijenosa, zatim
- 200 mg mikroniziranog progesterona na dan od 15-tog do 25-tog dana ciklusa, jednokratno ili podijeljeno u dvije doze, zatim
- od 26-tog dana i u slucaju pojave trudnoce dnevna se doza moze povecati do maksimalne doze od 600 mg podijeljene u tri pojedinacne doze.
Ta se doza nastavlja uzimati do 60-tog dana i do dvanaestog tjedna trudnoce, ne duze.
_Dodatak luteinskoj fazi tijekom ciklusa in vitro fertilizacije (IVF)_:
Preporucena doza je od 400 do 600 mg na dan, u dvije do tri pojedinacne doze, pocevsi od dana primjene injekcije HCG (korionskog gonadotropina) sve do dvanaestog tjedna trudnoce.
_Dodatak luteinskoj fazi tijekom spontanih ili induciranih ciklusa, u slucajevima hipofertilnosti, primarnog ili sekundarnog steriliteta, posebice zbog poremecaja ovulacije_: preporucena dnevna doza je 200 mg do 300 mg podijeljena u dvije doze, od 17-tog dana ciklusa tijekom 10 dana. Lijecenje mora zapoceti ponovno, sto je ranije moguce, u slucaju amenoreje i dijagnosticirane trudnoce, sve do 12-tog tjedna trudnoce. 
_U slucaju prijeteceg pobacaja ili sprjecavanja opetovanih pobacaja zbog luteinske insuficijencije_: preporucena dnevna doza je 200 do 400 mg podijeljena u dvije pojedinacne doze sve do 12-tog tjedna trudnoce.

----------


## sanjalica38

e, bravo za ovo!!!! vidi se da i u samim uputama ipak postoje razlike u uzimanju. Sad je samo pitanje zašto neki dr odredi za isti problem jedan dan a drugi šest dana kasnije? Jel oni završavaju isti fakultet? Baš sam postavila pitanje dr. Radončiću na Zdravlje i život da mi to pojasni pa ću njegov odgovor prepisat ak koju curku još to zanima osim mene. Nemrem vjerovat da sam samo ja tak nabasala na drugačija mišljenja.

----------


## sanjalica38

Evo samo curama odgovor sa foruma Zdravlje i život od dr Radončića da se  Utrogestan stavlja iza ovulaacije a nikako prije jer će spriječiti ovulaciju.
Zato je vrlo upitno mišljenje da se stavlje od 13-23dana.Osim ak niste sigurne da vam je dvanaesti dan bila ovulacija.
On preporuča 15-25.

----------


## Shanti

Rekla bih da mi je pogesteron prenizak, pa sam molim mišljenja upućenijih...

Nalaz progesterona, usred moje lutealne faze: 11,9 (referentne vrijednosti 4,5-52,9). 

Rekla bih da je to, iako je unutar ref. vr., prenisko... I ta lutealna faza je trajala svega 7 dana, prethodna 9, a do tada je uvijek bila najmanje 13.

----------


## Aurora*

*Shanti* ja se ne smatram "upucenijom", ali znam sta bih ja napravila u situaciju koju opisujes. 

Kada bih mislila da mi je lutealna faza prekratka, a sve ispod 10 dana mislim da se takvim smatra, ili progesteron prenizak (a 11,9 bi meni izgledalo malo nisko) onda bih probala koji ciklus s Utrogestanom, pa vidjela ima li kakvih promjena.   :Love:

----------


## kiara79

curke pozdrav,jel ijedna od vas imala izrazito nizak progesteron 21.d.c.moj iznosi samo 0,79!!!!!!!!!Molim pomoć... :?

----------


## nina1

> curke pozdrav,jel ijedna od vas imala izrazito nizak progesteron 21.d.c.moj iznosi samo 0,79!!!!!!!!!Molim pomoć... :?


ja sam ti imala jedanput isto mali  oko 2-3 ,21 dc, objasnili su mi da taj mjesec nije bilo ovulacije ... slijedeći puta kad sam vadila bilo je oko 50-60 ..
možda je i tebi samo ovaj mjesec bez ovulacije ... 
možda da još jedanput izvadiš ?   :Kiss:

----------


## Franny

bokich-cmokich!

imam pitanjce za vas koje se kuzite. jeli itko imao ili cuo za slucaj previsokih vrijednosti progesterona i sto se radi u tom slucaju? dosad sam naisla na clanke o tome kad je prog.prenizak i kako ga povisiti, ali obratno nisam nasla...
ak pogledate malo moj FF graf, skuzit cete o cemu pisem :/ 

unazad par mjeseci (otkad smo krenuli na 2. dijete) ciklusi su mi se opet pobrkali, produljili i ginicka mi je rekla da pijem 7 dana 3Xdnevno provera tablete (10mg) te da cu za cca 3-7 dana dobit M (tak pise i u uputi).
obzirom da mi je danas bazalna temp visa nego inace, i obzirom da je provera progesteron, zanima me kak ce se sad on pocet snizavat, kad sam se filala njime 7 dana??? :? 
iz grafa se takodjer vidi da su mi 2 testa pokazala negativno, a cak mi je i FF iscrtkao dan ovulacije jer su se te visoke temp nastavile,a testovi su bili negativni, plus da se ja ne osjecam T pa je to iskljuceno (nemam ama bas nikakvih simproma T)...
puno hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Cure ima  jedno malo pitanje
Radila sam nalaz progesterona 23 DC (ciklusi su mi se u zadnjih par mjesece nešto poremetili i kreću se u rasponu od 31-35 dana) i njegova vrijednost u lutealnoj fazi je 34,6 (referentne vrijednosti su od 3,8-50,6).
Šta mislite jel to ok?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne znam draga ja sam jednom imala 25  pa mi je dr.rekao da je nizak i  morala  piti klomifen  3 ciklusa  pa mi onda bio 145..zadnji put bez icega bio mi 75  ...sad sam ponovo radila  i  videt cemo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

koja je najbolja vrijednost  za progesteron???

----------


## crvenkapica77

ali sad kad sam procitala sve vase postove  meni bas nista nije jasno
  kod vas je cure uvijek nizak?
kako kod mene tako visok,,,mislim  treba i biti visok  jelda? 
 onda imas  ovulaciju?
ovaj zadnji 75  mi je bio odlican  kaze dr........ako je nizak onda nema ovulacije-- nema ni sanse za T  jel tako?.....

----------


## rozalija

Mislim da sve ovisi koje su referentne vrijednosti a i da svaki lab ima drukčiji raspon referentnih vrijednosti sve ovisi kave su kod tebe na nalazu te referentne vrijednosti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  evo   lut.faza  8,0----78.0   a meni  bio( rekla ofrlje maloprije)   72 
 i dr.zadovoljan  
 znaci sto visi to bolji  jel tako?'??..

----------


## rozalija

Da draga moja što viši to bolji u tebe je to stvarno super znači ovulacija je kvalitetna i dobra. 
Možda i kod mene nije prenizak s obzirom na referentne vrijednosti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Da draga moja što viši to bolji u tebe je to stvarno super znači ovulacija je kvalitetna i dobra. 
> Možda i kod mene nije prenizak s obzirom na referentne vrijednosti.


pa i ja mislim da nije ti prenizak  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja mislim da to i varira svaki mjesec...nemamo svaki mj. istu ovulaciju ili nekad je  uopce nemamo :? 
pa onda pokaze   nisko....a ko ce to vadit svaki mjesec...
 ovaj 72 sam vadila   prije godinu  i sad  neki dan ponovo.(nisam jos  dobila nalaze)..ko zna sta ce mi sad pokazat....

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  za sta je taj Utrogestan?    priznajem ja ne znam za sta ga stavljate  :Unsure:   Dabroston?

----------


## alkemicar

> cure  za sta je taj Utrogestan?    priznajem ja ne znam za sta ga stavljate   Dabroston?


draga, gore par postova prije je Aurora napisala za šta je Utrogestan pa pogledaj

----------


## crvenkapica77

aha  ...koliko sam skuzila ako je progesteron nizak  tad se koristi  Utrogestan

----------


## mmaslacak

kod mene nije nizak pa ga ipak koristim

----------


## ksena28

> aha  ...koliko sam skuzila ako je progesteron nizak  tad se koristi  Utrogestan


utrogestan se koristi uvijek nakon transfera jer pomaže očuvanju ploda! gdje si ti bila u postupcima prije? zanima me, jer koliko ja znam to je svuda isti standard, barem kod nas... ako griješim, ispravite me, baš me zanima  :?

----------


## šniki

Mislim da ne griješiš, svuda se daje utrogestan, obavezno, jer služi za očuvanje ploda i spriječava krvarenje.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

nisam nigdje bila.....ja mislila to vi  stavljate onako zbog progesterona   :Laughing:  
 a ono  nakon transfera  :Embarassed:  ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

to jos zovete utrići  i   vaginalano stavljate?
mene jednostavno sve zanima ne mogu si pomoc  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## šniki

Mislim da je bolje pitati nego tapkati u neznanju, naime ovaj forum je prepun informacija, cura koje mnogo toga znaju....a moram priznati da sam puno više od njih naučila i dobila korisnih savjeta, nego li od bilo kojeg doktora....
Utrogestan ili utrić-možeš ga stavljati vaginalno ili popiti.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja sam ovdje dosta od cura  naucila.....do sada slusala samo dok. sta  kaze tj nista ti ne kaze ovako- onako....mali primjer....papa test pokazao  malu upalicu  gin. kaze sve ok...na forumu cure koriste  u tom slucaju vaginalete...ja   :?  pitam ponovo gin..za tu upalu a ona ce: pa ajde -evo  -probaj sa vaginaletama...wtf....i jos dosta toga moram ja trazit kad cujem na forumu..jednom mi je rekla manje ti taj forum citaj...(.da ne saznam koliko ona  zaista pojma nema ) :shock: ....
sorry sto sam skrenula sa teme...  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo cure  moje dosao mi novi nalaz  progesterona 
   27 ovaj put :?  a vrijednosti su   lut.faza   8-78  
 e jel meni sad nizak
u 3mj.mi bio 72.....mozda ovaj mj.nije bilo ovulacije ili?

----------


## rozalija

Hej draga ovo je meni dr. Radončić odgovorio na pitanje vezano za vrijednost progesterona koji je kod mene bio 34,7.

*Poštovani doktore
Imam za Vas jedno malo pitanje
Radila sam nalaz progesterona 23 DC (ciklusi su mi se u zadnjih par mjesece nešto poremetili i kreću se u rasponu od 31-35 dana) i njegova vrijednost u lutealnoj fazi je 34,6 (referentne vrijednosti su od 3,8-50,6).
Šta mislite jel to ok?
Hvala unaprijed
Puno pozdrava*

*ODGOVOR:
Da, to je sasvim uredan nalaz; klinički značajan nalaz je svaki nakon 10ng

*

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je jednom bio 24  pa mi je dr.odmah dao  klomifen da pijem ,  kao  nizak je....i sad opet  27...taj isti dr.bi mi  sigurno opet dao  klomifen.......dok moja gin ne reagira na to..budemo vidjeli sta ce dr.Bauman reci...

----------


## anjuška

Pozdrav curke,evo pridružujem se,sa pitanjem:moja gin.mi je nakon 2-truke ovulacije ali smanjenog endometrije za 21.dc.(samo 7 mm)predložila uzimanje dabrostona za produženje lutealne faze ciklusa(9-10 dana) i smatra da nema razloga da ne zatrudnim kroz 2-4mj.
 IMATE LI ISKUSTVA S DABROSTONIMA?koliko su korisni ako je sve ostalo ok? može li se progesteron pojačati drugačije?
  HVALALALALALAAAA!

----------


## nandadina

Pozdrav,vidim kod vas svih je progesteron u granicama, moj progesteron je na 14 dc bio 0,500 nmol/l,a 21 dc jos manji 0,440 nmol/l, 
a ref. vrijd. su:
    lutealna f 11,6-68,9
    ovulacija 1.7-2,4
Inace ja nemam nikakvih problema sa zatrudnjivanjem,od treci put sam ostala trudna kad sam se tek udala,a drugi put posle 2 mjeseca,iako sam prvi put morala na kiretazu,ali plod nije sam otisao,kako bi trebalo biti zbog tako niskog progesterona,a drugi put sam morala prekinuti trudnocu 15 dana prije termina poroda zbog anomalije ploda...ostali nalazi su svi dobri,radila sam neke nalaze koje uopste vi ovde ne spominjete,jer kod nas nema problema za uputnice ni u domu zdravlja samo treba naci dobru gin...sad me zanima,citala sam ove vase postove i sve imate problema sa zatrudnjivanjem, ja nemam s tim problema kao ni sa odrzavanjem ploda jer zbog ovakvog progesterona ja sam trebala odmah imati spontani a morala sam tako kasno u 9 mjesecu prekinuti jel progesteron utice na jos nesto osim sto se bavi  zutim  tijelom...sad me sve zbunjuje...
ako iko zna bilo sta o ovome molimvas da mi javite....i jel iko ima ovako nizak progesteron...

----------


## kiara79

moj progesteron je 0,79 21d.c. i ne mogu ostati trudna..

----------


## maca10

cure ja sam imala 2 spontana pobacaja pa radim pretrage.TSH mi je povisen 5.78 a progesteron prniyak 20.dc 0.472 ng/ml.Nisam isla jos kod gin pa bih da malo razmijenimo iskustva.pisite

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav  maca.....TSH  trebas  snizit   , odi kod  endokrinologa  i razgovaraj s njim  i  nek ti  da tablete   za snizit  TSH....da   visok je.......moj je  2,90  pa se  brinem.....progesteron ti je isto  nizak i to prenizak......moj je  22  pa ja nisam zadovoljna......
.a i za to imaju tablete     otiđi kod  ginicke  i  pitaj je    bojim se da  je to problem za trudnocu  ali sa tabletama se da sredit.........molim te samo da  ne gubis  vrijeme   ....sretno....

----------


## tuzna

e,cure,mene danima muci jedno pitanje.
naime,uvijek su me u PMS-u boljele grudi.mozda pamtim 2 ciklusa da me nisu boljele.
posto imam PCOS ,nisam sigurn aimam li O,mada trakice vec 5 mjeseci pokazuju 19 i 20 dc dvije jake crtice.
ovaj mjesec 18 i 19 dan bile su jarke,ali i 21 dc.nisam se dalje testirala,mislim si mozda nema O ovaj mjesec.
sad ne znma da l je bila ili ne.ali me kopka sto em ne bole grudi,ama bas nikako.nikad mi to tako nije bilo.
je l to znaci da nije bilo O,pa nije skocio ni Prog8mada,po toj logici,onda sam svaki mjesec prije imala O :Smile: )

----------


## Tibi

drage cure molim vas pomoć!
trebala bih izvaditi progesteron (između 20-22 dc) i FSH,LH,E2,PRL,testosteron....(između 2-5 dc) u nekom endokrinološkom laboratoriju pa vas molim za savjet gdje obaviti to u Zagrebu i da li se treba naručiti?
Nešto mi je sestra kod moje soc.ginekologice rekla da po bolnicama zna faliti reagensa pa zato pitam gdje je najbolje otići?
Hvala puno unaprijed na savjetu  :Love:

----------


## andream

I mene ovo zanima što piše Tibi jer se spremamo uskoro po drugog bebača i vjerojatno će mi doc dati da vadim hormone.
Također me zanima rade li svi labosi ljeti normalno?

----------


## mare41

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=81, podaci za Petrovu
Labosi rade normalno, a kad fali reagensa, onda se nalazi duže čekaju (skupljaju se uzorci).

----------


## Tibi

*mare41* hvala puno  :Love:

----------


## matahari

Moj je 5,1 21 dc. jesi li pila štogod pametno i uspjela ga povisiti? 






> moj progesteron je 0,79 21d.c. i ne mogu ostati trudna..

----------


## krojachica

da li netko zna, koliko vremenski prije menge padne progesteron?
Meni su zadnjih nekoliko ciklusa nešto kraći: 25-26 dana, pa neznam da li
će mi ako vadim progesteron 21. dan podatak nešto dokazati. Dok. mi je 
na godišnjem, a sumnja da s ovulacijom nešto ne štima.
Osim toga 21. dan mi pada u nedjelju, pa bi mi danas (petak) bio 19. dan C,
a u ponedjeljak 22. dan C. Mislila sam ići 22. dan ali se bojim da će mi možda
progestron već pasti pred menstruaciju, a 19. dan je možda prerano.

----------


## mare41

korjachica, progesteron se vadi 7 dana nakon ovulacije, bez obzira da li je bila ranije ili kasnije, bitno je da je 7 dana nakon, znaš kad ti je bila ovulacija? Ako su kraći ciklusi, onda je valjda ranije.

----------


## krojachica

znam, samo što se meni i dok. čini da mi je progesteronska
faza kraća i da mengu dobijem cca 8 dana nakon ovulacije,
znači ovulacija je 16-17 dan. + 7 je 24. dan, a to je meni već
dan dva prije menge, kad je progesteron pao. po tome bi mi
22. dan već kasno, ili ne?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako ti je tako kasno  O. ako su ti  ciklusi  25-26  ?

----------


## krojachica

eto, izgleda da mi je skračena druga faza ciklusa,
po sluzi sam skužila da progesterona imam samo 
izgleda prekratko.
jel zna koja cura koliko (vremenski) prije menge progesteron padne?

----------


## Ares

Vadila sam progesteron 21. dc i iznosi 18.99, a ref. vrijednosti za lutealnu fazu su 5.3-86, s obzirom da je unutar ref. vrijednosti mislila sam da je ok, a prema prethodnim postovima vidim da je to nisko, sad sam totalno zbunjena?!

----------


## latika

pozz svima

vadila sam progesteron 7 dana poslije ovulacije i iznosi 23.6, referentne vrijednosti su 3.6 - 50.6 , po vasim iskustvima dali je to prenisko? jos nisam pitala doktora...

----------


## Aurora*

> pozz svima
> 
> vadila sam progesteron 7 dana poslije ovulacije i iznosi 23.6, referentne vrijednosti su 3.6 - 50.6 , po vasim iskustvima dali je to prenisko? jos nisam pitala doktora...


Mislim da je tesko samo na temelju brojke zakljucivati da li je progesteron prenizak. Pitanje je da li je ovulacija (koju ta brojka sigurno potvrdjuje!) bila bas 7 dana prije ili mozda koji dan kasnije? Jos bitnije od toga bilo bi znati koliko ti traje lutealna faza. A ono sto mozda od svega najbolje ukazuje na manjak progesterona je eventualni spotting prije menstruacije. 

Ako su ti ciklusi uredni i ako nemas nikakvih problema sa spottingom onda bi ovo mogao biti sasvim uredan nalaz. Pod predpostavkom da je i lutealna faza dovoljno duga.

----------


## latika

hvala ti, lutenska faza traje obicno oko 14 - 16 dana, spoting nemam nikakav. predpostavljam da sam ga radila 7 dana iza ovulacije jer 16 dc folikul je bio 12 mm, 22 dc ovulacijska bol i sluz a nalaz sam radila 28 dc...
ginekolog je bio otpisao ovaj ciklus kao da nece biti ovulacije al nalaz hormona drugacije kaze bar mislim tako....

----------


## Aurora*

Jesu ti uvijek ciklusi tako dugi? Jer to bi takodjer mogao biti problem i to upravo u smislu slabijeg funkcioniranja zutog tijela...

Ne znam, sta kaze tvoj doktor, odnosno kakve planove imas za dalje?

----------


## latika

ciklusi 28-34 dana zadnjih pola godine, planova zasada nemam konkretnih opusteni smo pa sta bude, al sam htjela  malo prokontrolirati nalaze . mozda jednostavno moji jajnici se vracaju na stanje od prije trudnoce tj bez ovulacija pa se ciklusi produzavaju polako a mozda je cisto ovaj ciklus takav, pojma nemam vrijeme ce pokazati

----------


## ina33

> pozz svima
> 
> vadila sam progesteron 7 dana poslije ovulacije i iznosi 23.6, referentne vrijednosti su 3.6 - 50.6 , po vasim iskustvima dali je to prenisko? jos nisam pitala doktora...


Latika, je li imaš referente vrijednosti progesterona za I. i II. fazu ciklusa, tj. jel' možda odvojeno navedeno?

----------


## sildad

Cure sa neredovitim ciklusima trebale bi mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu i po tome možete znati kada vam je bila ovulacija, odnosno taj 7.dan nakon ovulacije kad trebate vaditi progesteron. Bilo bi dobro da i kombinirate bazalnu sa LH trakicama i onda neće biti zabune. Vrijednost progesterona pada sa danom dolaska mensturacije. 


Kopiram:

Progesteron je ključni činilac svake trudnoće. Niski nivoi ovog hormona mogu biti odgovorni za probleme sa neplodnošću, kao i ponavljanje pobačaja.Tokom ovulacije, jajnik proizvodi progesteron, koji zauzvrat pomaže pri proizvodnji drugih hormona, poput estrogena. U vreme ovulacije, progesteron je odgovoran za porast telesne temperature, koji traje tokom većeg dela lutealne faze. Ovaj porast temperature se obično može grafički pratiti u procesu planiranja porodice.
*Nizak nivo progesterona kao uzročnik neplodnosti ili pobačaja*

Nizak nivo progesterona je vrlo čest uzročnik neplodnosti kod žena. Progesteron je odgovoran za stvaranje okruženja koje je pogodno za fetus. Nivoi progesterona bi trebalo da se povećaju nakon oplodnje jajne ćelije. Ovaj hormon potom doprinosi održavanju trudnoće tako što pospešuje razvoj tkiva u materici, gde će se embrion usaditi. Odgovarajući nivoi progesterona će odložiti ljuštenje endometrijuma, što uzrokuje menstruaciju. Međutim, ukoliko su nivoi progesterona niski u toku prvih nekoliko nedelja trudnoće, može doći do pobačaja. Nakon prvog tromesečja, proizvodnju progesterona preuzima posteljica.
*Simptomi niskog nivoa progesterona*
Žene mogu iskusiti samo nekoliko simptoma, ili mnogo njih. Ne znače svi simptomi da je nivo progesterona nizak, ali ukoliko je žena imala ponovljene pobačaje, trebalo bi da proceni svoje simptome i predoči ih svom lekaru.
Simptomi niskog nivoa progesterona uključuju:
neplodnost;poremećenu funkciju štitne žlezde;depresiju;iritabilnost i anksioznost;fibrocistične grudi;bolesti žučne kese;nizak nivo šećera u krvi;napade panike;zadržavanje vode;nepravilne menstrualne cikluse;ugruške krvi tokom menstruacije;nedostatak magnezijuma;vaginalnu suvoću;osetljivost dojki;bol prilikom odnosa;glavobolje povezane sa menstrualnim ciklusom;infekcije mokraćne bešike;noćno znojenje;probleme sa spavanjem;povećanje telesne mase (neobjašnjeno)gubitak pamćenjasmanjen seksualni nagonUzroci niskog nivoa progesterona
Visoki nivoi estrogena, otpornost na insulin, hroničan stres, neuhranjenost, nedovoljna fizička aktivnost ili određeni lekovi mogu uzrokovati nizak nivo progesterona. Nekada se uzrok niskog nivoa progesterona nikad ne istraži, ili se nikada ne pronađe.
*Otkrivanje niskog nivoa progesterona*
Nivo progesterona se uobičajeno utvrđuje na neki od ova tri načina:
žena može grafički pratiti sopstveni ciklus, beležeći porast temperature pri ovulaciji kako bi bila sigurna da se progesteron proizvodi;analiza krvi nakon ovulacije;obraćanje pažnje na kratku lutealnu fazu. Lutealna faza je vreme između ovulacije i dana pre početka sledeće menstruacije. _Lutealna faza koja je kraća od deset dana često upućuje na nizak nivo progesterona._*Lečenje niskog nivoa progesterona*
Pre nego što žena može da utvrdi i otpočne lečenje niskog nivoa progesterona, njenom lekaru će, najverovatnije, biti potrebna dokumentacija koja se odnosi na ponavljajnje pobačaja. Doktori, u principu, neće proveravati nivo progesterona bez dovoljo dokaza da je to neophodno.
Ukoliko se utvrdi nizak nivo progesterona, doktori mogu prepisati progesteron u kapsulama, injekcije, vaginalne supozitorije, ili kreme na bazi prirodnog progesterona. Ovi preparati će nadomestiti progesteron u dovoljnoj meri za održavanje trudnoće, tako što će pripremiti zidove materice za usađivanje oplođene jajne ćelije i održavanje endometrijuma.
*Pregled*
Niski nivoi progesterona su utvrđeni kod mnogih žena koje su patile od ponavljenih pobačaja, ili nisu mogle da zatrudne. Važno je da ove žene budu obaveštene o progesteronskoj hormonskoj terapiji kako bi se povećale njihove šanse za održavanjem zdrave trudnoće.

----------


## latika

folik faza 0.1-0.95
postmenopauza 0-0.64

----------


## latika

lut faza 3,6 - 50.6

----------


## ina33

Ne znam ti reć' jel dovoljno visok, mislim da je meni na nekoj drugoj referentnoj skali bio oko 50 i da su rekli da je to OK..

----------


## Kaae

Bas me zanima kakav ce moj biti, tim vise sto trebam doci tocno 21. dan ciklusa, prvog prirodnog nakon tri  i pol godine antibebi, a da nitko nema ni najmanjeg pojma kad cu, ako cu, uopce ovulirati.

----------


## latika

doktor mi je rekao da mi je uredu nalaz ali sad sam radi duzine lutealne faze zabrinuta jer sam primjetila da mi seta nekad bude 16 dana nekad 14 a nekad 11 dana pa neznam jel to ok???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se čini da ja imam većinu ovih simptoma koje je linkala sildad, vadila sam progesteron samo jednom i to prije 5 god. i onda je bio ok, dal je moguće da se promjenio u tolikoj mjeri?

----------


## Mali Mimi

latika evo gore je linkano da nije dobro ako je lutealna faza kraća od 10 dana

----------


## LaFolie

Treba mi pomoc 

6. dec sam imala poslednji ciklus
22. decembra na folikulometriji folikul od 22.5mm, doktor kaze to je to, ovulacija. Zbog praznika i haosa na poslu nisam isla da vidim da li je doslo do pucanja
30. decembra odradim hormone:

progesteron 13 (1.5-22)
SHBG 97 (18-114)
testosteron 0.22 (0.06 - 0.82)
androstendion 2.5 (0.7-3.6)
prolaktin 396 (40-530)
fsh 3.2

Jos uvek nisam dobila...Grudi i donji deo ledja i stomak me bole vec nedelju dana.

Ne nadam se trudnoci zbog loseg spermograma, vec ne znam da li da cekam jos koji dan ili da odem na UZ, mozda je i cista.... :Smile:

----------


## latika

a jesi li uradila test? :Smile:  po nalazu si imala ovulaciju jer ti je progesteron narastao, a druga faza ciklusa traje do 16 dana maximalno, bar ja tako mislim

----------


## LaFolie

Hvala  :Smile: 
Sada sam kupila test, da uradim ujutru, mada su sanse vise nego male

----------


## mare41

LaFolie, ima nas još nestrpljivih koji čekamo tvoj test :Smile: .

----------


## Sonja29

> LaFolie, ima nas još nestrpljivih koji čekamo tvoj test.


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaFolie

U 5 jutros sam prokrvarila bas bas jako, bukvalno mi je pola pidzame flekavo. Uplasila sam i radila test, negativan je. Ja sam nulta neglativna krvna grupa, pa mi nije svejedno, ali sve je ok, izgleda da je bila cista koja je pukla.
Ja i nisam ocekivala pozitivan, ali je muz bas tuzan otisao na posao. 
Puno hvala svima  :Kiss: **

----------


## latika

žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

Evo stigli i naši nalazi vađeni 3. dan ciklusa:

*Progesteron 4,82* ref. 0,32 - 0,95
*Folitropin (FSH) 13,46* ref. 3,03 - 8,08

Progesteron užasno visok, a i FSH je tu negdje. Što to znači? Kome se obratiti u vezi toga i koliko takav nalaz šteti za začeće?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem

Eto, Progesteron i Folitropin previsoki i to dosta...

----------


## kitty

M@tt, možda da probaš pitati na *ovoj temi*, cure tamo dosta znaju o tome. sretno!

----------


## Matko

6 dana od ovulacije progesteron 19,7 ng.Ovo je vadjeno u privatnoj klinici i oni se izrazavaju u nanogramima.
u nasim bolnicama to ocitavaju u nanomolima.pa bi ovo prevedeno na nmol/l bilo 62,64.
inace to se dobiva ovim izracunom 3,18 * 19,7 ng=62,64 nmol/l

----------


## vedre

Matko vidim da si citašica.pridruži nam se na Potpomognuta u Splitu

----------


## marellla30

Bokić svima
Evo da se i ja pridružim ovoj temi. Nadam se vašoj pomoći jer vidim da vas ima puno koje se kužite u nalaze.
Mm i ja pokušavamo zadnjih 7 mj. napravit bebača i ne ide nam baš kako smo si mi to zamislili  :Sad: 
Ja imam 30 godina a on 29 i to bi nam bilo prvo dijete.
S obzirom da sam starija ginićka me uputila da napravim pretrage.
Vadila sam hormone u VV-u i nalaz je slijedeći:
Slobodni testosteron 9.3 (0.2-14.2=
LH 5.02 (2.12-10.89)
FSH 5.83 (3.89-8.78)
Testosteron 1.4 (0.4-2.6)
Estradiol 107 (99-448)
Prolaktin 400 (71-566)
DHEA-S 6.4 (0.62-7.22)
Progesteron 1.1 (1.0-4.8)

Mm je radio spermiogram u priatnoj poliklinici i dijagnoza mu je teratozoospermia.
Malo ga muči morfologija koja je 11%, makar mi je androlog u Vv-u rekao da je to u redu, jer su se vrijednosti promijenile. Trebao bi samo kao promjenit životne navike. Inače je nepušač i ne pije alkohol, ali slabo jede voća i povrća.

Moja ginićka još nije vidjela nalaz od progesterona jer sam ih tek danas dobila.
Zato me i zanima vaša iskustva i saznanja.

Veeeelikoooo hvala na pomoći :Yes: 

I moram priznai da me strah odgovora  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anika2

molim vas gdje osim brayera u ilici mogu izvaditi progestrogen u zg?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Možeš u poliklinici Sunce

----------


## tetadoktor

anika2, u svakom privatnom labu mozes izvaditi hormone, bilo da je to sunce, breyer ili bilo koji drugi lab, ovisno u kojem kvartu zivis i koji lab ti je najblizi

----------


## anika2

hvala vam puno!! sunce mi je najbliže  :Wink:

----------


## anika2

zapravo nije,ako idem od kuće! ima li neki ok labos u sesvetama?

----------


## mare41

anika, evo http://www.poliklinika-analizalab.hr/kontakt/#main

----------


## anika2

mare hvala ti punoooooo! idem danas !

----------


## anika2

rezultat je 2.8
radila sam na 22 dan ciklusa
dobar je nalaz?

----------


## mare41

moras nam napisat referentnu vrijednost

----------


## anika2

folikularna faza < 3.6
ovulacijska faza 1.5 - 5.5
luteinska faza 19-76

----------


## anika2

jedinica nmol/L

----------


## mare41

gledas normalu za luteinsku fazu, tvoj nalaz znaci da nije bilo ovulacije

----------


## anika2

hvala ti
 :Sad:   trudimo se za bebu br. 2
što sad slijedi?

----------


## mare41

koliko dugo se trudite? imas li inace ovulacije? jesi pratila bazal temp? odi gainekologu na uzv pa cete vidjet kako dalje

----------


## anika2

ovo je drugi ciklus,neznam da li imam inače ovulacije,prvi put vadila P
nisam mjerila BT,koji toplomjer preporučaš?
15.10. sa bila na folikulometriji i ginić rekao da je dan ranije bila ovulacija
 :Crying or Very sad: 
imaš savjet?

----------


## mare41

anika, ovdje sam probala složit taj dio Prije liječenja http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/lijecen...rije-lijecenja, svakako dva ciklusa nisu za zabrinuti se, a nije neuobičajeno imat jedan ciklus bez ovulacije godišnje, ako ti je dobar ginić-odi mu i drugi mjesec na uzv, al dan, dva prije očekivane ovulacije, da utvrdi porast folikula i da možete imati ciljane odnose, najbolje da, uz bazalnu, mjeriš i LH urinske trake (cure na Prije začeća su to doktorirale :Smile: )
i sekundarna neplodnost se utvrđuje tek nakon godine dana pokušavanja...

----------


## anika2

> anika, ovdje sam probala složit taj dio Prije liječenja http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/lijecen...rije-lijecenja, svakako dva ciklusa nisu za zabrinuti se, a nije neuobičajeno imat jedan ciklus bez ovulacije godišnje, ako ti je dobar ginić-odi mu i drugi mjesec na uzv, al dan, dva prije očekivane ovulacije, da utvrdi porast folikula i da možete imati ciljane odnose, najbolje da, uz bazalnu, mjeriš i LH urinske trake (cure na Prije začeća su to doktorirale)
> i sekundarna neplodnost se utvrđuje tek nakon godine dana pokušavanja...


hvala ti puno,svakako ću opet na folikulometriju,i bacam se na mjerenje BT

----------


## crvenkapica77

podizem temu  

 kod mene  samo problemi   .....
vadila sam   progesteron  21dc  i  1,30  mi je    :Sad:    a  ref.vrijednosti  su  (  lut.faza  8-78)
a  ciklus   bio  35dc   jel  to zbog  dugog  ciklusa    ??

od  kiretaze   su mi  ciklusi duzi   oko 35-36dc   
mozd a sam trebala  uradit  progesteron  kasnije  ili  ??

----------


## bubekica

Progesteron se vadi 7 dana nakon ovulacije, prerano si ga vadila. Ponovi iduci ciklus, sigurna sam da ce biti uredan nalaz. Naravno, konzultiraj se s ginicem prije, obavezno naglasi duzinu ciklusa.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  jedino  da  ga  sl. put  izvadim   oko  25dc-26dc   ,  valjda  mi  nece  menga  poranit  sl . put  pa  ce  opet  bit   nalaz  cudan  :/
sta  radit  kad  ciklus  varira  ?

----------


## bubekica

Pokusat odredit ovulaciju, trakicama ili uzv

----------


## crvenkapica77

ispade  da  sam  ja  imala   , ako sam  uopce  imala,  ovulaciju  20dc  ,  trebala  sam  onda   izvadit  progesteron   27dc   , menga  dosla  34dc   
jer  se  vadi  i  cca.  7 dana  i prije  menge  jel tako  ??

imam osjecaj  kao  da  sam  na pocetku  neplodnosti  a  ne  skoro  8 godina   :Shock:  :Sad:  i  bavim se  progesteronom   :Rolling Eyes: 

nikad  ja nisam  imala  ciklus  34-35dc  
nikad  ovako nizak progesteron
i  uvijek vađen  21dc  po preporuci  dr.  
totalno sam  zbunjena

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  znala sam  prije  kad  je  ,  13-14dc   a  sada  se  sve  poremetilo  
trebala  bi  pocet  mjerit  lh trakicama   od  12dc  pa  do   22dc  da  ovulaciju  uvatim

----------


## bubekica

ili odi cca 18dc na uzv. a kaj ce ti uopce taj nalaz? on je pokazatelj dal je bilo ovulacije ili ne...

----------


## špelkica

Crvenkapice, mislim da niski progesteron nije problem kad se ide u postupak jer dobiješ utrogestan ili nešto slično. Ja imam isto problema s niskim progesteronom i jedno vrijeme sam se mazala nekakvom prirodnom kremom koja podiže progesteron i dobra mi je bila, al nisam ostala trudna (tu su drugi problemi, progesteron je samo kap u moru problema)

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma znam  draga,  uvijek mi je  bio  nizak  ,  oko  25   ali  ovo  je   katastrofa  da  je  1  pa kontam   sta  se  događa samnom   
svaki mjesec  se  nadam  nekom  cudu   ....

----------


## bubekica

*špelkica* nije ovdje rijec o niskom progesteronu nego o anovulaciji, tj. kasnijoj ovulaciji (sto takodjer nije nikakva prepreka za postupak).

----------


## špelkica

Aha, misliš kasnija ovulacija u ciklusu ili da nema ovulacije? Sad me baš zanima jer ja obično imam takvih problema...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma  meni  se   poremetio ciklus  poslije   kiretaze   u  6mj   totalno   ,  sa   25-26dc  skocio  na  35-36  dc   i tako vec   3 mjeseca

----------


## bubekica

ako je ciklus 35-36 dana za pretpostaviti je da je ovulacija 21/22 dan pa nema sanse da progesteron 21dc bude visok, jer je porast progesterona pokazatelj ovulacije (tj. da je ovulacija prosla).

----------


## špelkica

Ja imam cikluse od 28 dana ili čak kraće (i do 21 dan) i kasne ovulacije, ova druga faza mi nije kak bi trebala, al na to niko ne obraća pažnju jer obično sa stimulacijom je sve ok (mislim na klomifen)

----------


## crvenkapica77

kad  se  vadi  progesteron  7 dana  nakon ovulacije   jel  se  racuna  onda dan  ovulacije  ??
ako je  LH  juce  pozitivna   , danas  je ovulacija  npr,  racunam   od  danas  7 dana  ili  ??

----------


## bubekica

Iduci petak izvadi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo opet  ja  i  progesteron  :D
pratila  ovulaciju   i   izvadila ga  7dana  nakon ovulacije   znaci  24dc   a  dobila  jutros  27dc   sta  sada  ??   
zaj.....  me   menga   , poranila  ovaj put

----------


## bubekica

menga je vjerojatno i poranila jer ti je progesteron prenizak. kad trebas dobiti nalaz? koliko si sigurna u dan ovulacije?

----------


## crvenkapica77

nalaz  cu  mozda  dobit  ovaj tjedan
ovulaciju je  pokazala  LH  trakica,  bol,  sluz  , mislim  da  sam  sigurna   
ocito  imam  kratku  lut.fazu   :/

----------


## bubekica

moguce, ali to bi trebalo potvrditi UZV. i nemoj se iznenaditi ako ti nalaz bude nizak progesteron.

----------


## ringišpil

Dragi ljudi molim vas pomozite!
Naime prije par mjeseci sam imala spontani pobačaj i normalno ginekolog mi je rekao da napravim briseve i sve te pretrage koje se rade nakon toga.
I došla sam do te pretrage progesterona...e sad, meni su ciklusi do sad bili oko 30-31 dan, progesteron sam vadila 24 dan ciklusa i iznosio je 4,74 ( ref interval za folikularnu fazu je od 0.99-4.8, u luteinskoj fazi od 16.4 do 59 ) 

I sad ni sama nemam pojma...po tome ispada da opće ovaj mjesec nisam imala ovulacije...?!?!? Više sam izgubljena u svemu tome, pa vas molim za pomoć!

----------


## snelly85

Molim pomoć,vadila sam progesteron 21. dan ciklusa.Nalaz je : 22.08 nmol/l referentne vrijednost: lutealn faza 5.3-86. Dali jenalaz uedu?Dali je progesteron dovoljno visok za ostvarenje trudnoće?

----------


## biserko

Prilicno mi je hitno, pa ako bi neko mogao da mi pomogne: naime, trebala bih uraditi nalaz progesterona, sutra (subota) je 21. dan ciklusa i lab. radi. 
Problem je u tome sto su moji ciklusi prilicno zbrckani, katastrofalno variraju - od dva mjeseca do 21 dan (vrlo rijetko ovako kratko, zapravo samo se jednom dogodilo). Evo primjera posljednja tri: dva mjeseca, 21. dan a ovaj posljednji tacno 28. dana. (Imam hasimoto i hipotireozu, pa dr pretpostavlja da i to moze uticati). Nisam pratila plodne dane, nikada nisam ni imala neki poseban osjecaj za to vrijeme.
E sad, kako mi je dr danas nedostupan za pitanja, ne znam da li da idem sutra ili u ponedjeljak vaditi progesteron? Sta mislite? 
Mislim, uopce ne znam sta da radim, jer mi je ovo sad prava lutrija, kad li ce stici ovaj mjesec? Da sam barem kupila trakice za ovulaciju pa pratila bila bih pametnija. A kako sam u prvom dijelu ciklusa vadila prolaktin htjela sam u istom cilusu i progesteron da se vidi kako izgleda kroz jedan ciklus. (Pisala sam vec ranije da sam imala 3 spontana.)

----------


## bubekica

pa izvadi sutra, ako dobis normalno, ok, a ako bude jako kasnila/ranila iduci ciklus prati ovulaciju pa izvadi 7dpo.

----------


## biserko

Da, vjerovatno cu tako i uraditi, hvala. 
Zelim ici na novu trudnocu pa sam bas nestrpljiva, zato mi je i stalo da napravim pretrage koje su mi jos ostale sto prije, izgubila sam mnogo vremena na neke gluposti.

----------


## biserko

Izvadila nalaz, grozno, 21. dan ciklusa progesteron 1,09 a ref. vrijednosti su 3-30. Danas kad sam isla po nalaz bio mi je 24. dan pa sam ga ponovila vidjet cu kakav ce biti, mozda ovulacija nije bila na vrijeme.

----------


## sushi

biserko, vadiš ga u sklopu ukupne hormonske slike? takav nalaz će ti, uz vrijednosti ostalih hormona, biti samo pokazatelj da ovulacije u ovom ciklusu nije bilo ili da nije bila u očekivano vrijeme...ne moraš ju ti sad uloviti do konzultacija

----------


## biserko

Vadila sam prolaktin pocetkom mjeseca, bio je na gornjoj granici, jer sam svakako kontrolisala tsh. bojim se da to kod mene nije samo ovaj mjesec, jer bas imam probleme sa neredovnim ciklusima. Koliko sam mogla sama povezati (imam hasimoto i hipotireozu, TSH mi seta) visok TSH vuce i prolaktin, a a onda posljedicno moze biti snizen progesteron. Kako sam imala tri spontana sad mi je jako bitno da ustanovim je li mi progesteron prenizak, da ne bih zbog njega opet dosla u istu situaciju. Vidjet cu u svakom slucaju sta ce pokazati danasnje vadjenje krvi.

----------


## biserko

Ma ja zapravo sve ovo laicki tumacim i sama istrazujem jer moj dr (inace jako dobar i cijenjen) smatra kako ja ne treba da analiziram hormone (osim TSH) jer to kod mene nije problem, posto, kako on smatra, ostanem trudna, ali trudnoca se ne moze odrzati (imam dijete od sedam godina). I jedan drugi ljekar mi je rekao kako ja, zaboga, sama sebi indiciram pretrage i kako dr google kod mene mnogo radi, pa ja zato vadim hormone.
Ali ja se pitam, sa bolesnom stitnom zlijezdom, tri spontana pobacaja i neredovnim ciklusima, zar nije abeceda pretraga napraviti hormonalnu sliku?
(Ne panicim, uopste ne volim ici dr (a ko voli), jedva sam se natjerala, ali zelim pokusati uciniti ono sto mogu.)

----------


## Teodora_Ri

22.1. sam napravila nalaz progesterona - 21. dan ciklusa i rezultat je bio 1,54. Referentne vrijednosti: Folikularna faza: 0,2-1,5; Sredina ciklusa: 0,8-3,0; Luteinska faza: 1,7-27,0. Ginekologica je rekla ili da nije bilo ovulacije ili je bila tjedan dana kasnije, jer mi se ciklus produžio na 35 dana. Uglavnom, danas sam napravila test na trudnoću i pozitivan je. Na telefon me gin. malo zabrinula jer ako je oplodnja ipak bila prije 22.1. znači da ta trudnoća zbog niske razine progesterona neće biti dobra. A ako je oplodnja ipak bila nakon 22.1. nije li malo prerano da se to vidi na testu. Idem na pregled tek u petak, 13. (još i to  :Smile:  ), a do tad ću poludit. Mislite li da je ipak prerano da se test pokaže pozitivnim niti 2 tjedna nakon eventualne oplodnje?  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Teodora u medicini je sve moguce! Cestitam i neka bude sve skolski do kraja!

----------


## kudri

ako je ovulacija bila nekad oko 21dc, onda ti je već prošlo kao što si rekla cca 12 dana i nije nikako rano da test bude pozitivan. samo mi nije jasno, zašto si napisala da ti se ciklus produžio na 35 dana? misliš, 35.dan si radila test ili si dobila neko krvarenje, pa mislila da je M??

----------


## zdravka82

Cure,mora li se progesteron (20-22dc) vaditi u istom ciklusu kada i hormoni 2-5dc? Mislila sam da ne gubim vrijeme ovaj ciklus izvaditi progesteron (u petak mi je 20dc), a ostale hormone pocetkom sljedeceg ciklusa...

----------


## mikipika32

Preporuka i obicaj je vaditi u istom ciklusu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mostarka86

Imam jedno pitanje. Možda sam i OT, ali ne zamjerite. Zadnjih godinu dana, nakon 2.operacije endometrioze, ciklusi su mi se skratili sa 28 na 25 dana, što mi i ne predstavlja nikakv problem. Nego i pored tako kratkih ciklusa, imam spoting prije menge po 5-6 dana, tako da ispade da skoro citav mjesec krvarim  :Laughing:  Da li je iko imao ovakvih problema, da li je to uzrok progesteron, žuto tijelo i da li ste koristile ikakvu terapiju za to? Hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Pčelica84

Molom Vas za info. Radila sam progesteron 17.dc (ovulacija bude u intervalu od 10.-12.dc), rezultat je 65, a ref.vrijednosti od 3,8-50 za lutealnu fazu. Sta znači ovako visok nalaz? Jel ovo nešto  zabrinjavajuće?

----------


## Myad88

Dobra vecer cure moje, nemojte mi sto zamirit, al nova sam ode, i ako bilo sto krivo napisem ispravite me. Uglavnom, ovo mi je druga stimulacija klomifenom, + utrici, prvi put mi je sve bilo ok, osim sto je test bio negativan :Evil or Very Mad:  .... uglavnom sada sve ispocetka, s time da uzimam utrice 3x2, (prvi put1x3) i danas 21 dc, sam vadila progesteron i on iznosi 96 a ref vrijednosti za lutealnu fazu su 5,3-86. doktorica mi se nije javila, pa me zanima vase misljenje. zahvaljujem se od srca!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

S obzirom da si na utrićima ta vrijednost progesterona ti je po meni ok (znak da je vjerovatno bila ovulacija pa prirodni plus dodani progesteron putem utrića). Ali javit će se cure koje imaju više iskustva s utrićima.

----------


## Jolica30

Bok cure, vadila sam danas progesteron, nalaz je 4,8nmol/l a ref.vrijednosti folikulinska faza <1, luteinska >22 dali je to ok?

----------


## eryngium

Koji dan ciklusa ti je? Ako je vađen 21. dan tj. 7 dana nakon O rekla bih da je prenizak, ali zavisi kad je bila ovulacija.

----------


## Jolica30

Vadila sam ga 22. dan

----------


## eryngium

Po toj vrijednosti rekla bih da ili nije bilo ovulacije, ili je bila ranije/kasnije od 15.dana ciklusa, ili postoji defekt lutealne faze tj. žuto tijelo ne luči dovoljno progesterona u drugoj fazi ciklusa. Najbolje da vidiš sa svojim liječnikom, da pratite par ciklusa folikulometrijama ovulaciju i onda izvadiš ponovo progesteron točno 7 dana nakon ovulacije. Ovako je to sve nagađanje.

----------


## xavii

Bok, evo i ovdje da postavim pitanje: 
Inace imam malo cudnog ginica, odmah da napomenem, nadam se da cete me uspjeti pohvatati.

Prosli utorak (11dc)sam bila kod njega, folikul je bio 11mm na lijevom jajniku, jos mi je lijepo objanio kako treba jos duplo narasti i da pijem od 14 dc duphastone (koji ja na svoju ruku nisam tad uzela nego sam htjela cekati da budem sigurna da je bila O jer mi uvijek bude 17-18dc).
Opet sam bila u petak (14dc) i bio je 17mm, rekao mi da dodjem u ponedjeljak da vidimo jel bila O, i da za vikend trebamo imati odnose, u nedjelju sam imala jake bolove, pretpostavljam da je to bila O. 
Danas sam bila kod njega, 19dc, kaze na lijevom jajniku nema nista, na desnom jajniku folikul 10mm i da dodjem u petak jer O nije bila  ) Sto reci? Mene najvise zanima da li poceti uzimati duphaston, il isto? Nisam pametna.. 
Sorry na romanu, al bas ne znam sto uciniti.

----------


## tihaa

> ........ kaze na lijevom jajniku nema nista, na desnom jajniku folikul 10mm i da dodjem u petak jer O nije bila  ) Sto reci? Mene najvise zanima da li poceti uzimati duphaston, il isto? Nisam pametna.. 
> Sorry na romanu, al bas ne znam sto uciniti.


Meni se isto dogodilo. Ispalo je da mi je ovulacija bila nešto prije nego sam bila kod dr. pa nije još vidio žuto tijelo. Vidio ga je za dva dana. Počni piti duph.

----------


## sabu

U 5 mj.imala punkciju 3 fol.svi bili prazni
prije 10tak dana opet punkcija 3 fol i opet svi prazni.
ovaj put odlučim da vadim progesteron 7 dana nakon punkcije a nalaz 81.64 nmol/L
ref.vrijednost Luteinska faza (16.41-59.02)

otkud tako visok progesteron ako nije bilo ovulacije tj js?
napominjem da nisam stavljala utriće nakon punkcije

----------


## eryngium

> U 5 mj.imala punkciju 3 fol.svi bili prazni
> prije 10tak dana opet punkcija 3 fol i opet svi prazni.
> ovaj put odlučim da vadim progesteron 7 dana nakon punkcije a nalaz 81.64 nmol/L
> ref.vrijednost Luteinska faza (16.41-59.02)
> 
> otkud tako visok progesteron ako nije bilo ovulacije tj js?
> napominjem da nisam stavljala utriće nakon punkcije


Imala si punkciju tri folikula, to što nisu uspjeli izvući js ne znači da ti punktirani folikuli neće proizvoditi progesteron jer ipak se pretvore u žuto tijelo. Kod punkcija dođe do oštećenja folikula i posljedično žutog tijela pa ta proizvodnja progesterona obično nije dostatna za održavanje trudnoće te ga se zato dodaje u obliku gelova i tableta. Prema tome bih rekla da ti je taj nalaz povišenog progesterona ok. Ako ne padne s idućim ciklusom onda treba tražiti moguće uzroke.

----------


## doraaaa

vadila sam progesteron na 21.dan ciklusa i njegova vrijednost je 1,3nmol/L. Zanima me da li je vrijednost u uredu?

----------


## tanatana

Dora, niska vrijednost progesterona 21.dan ciklusa žnači da ovaj ciklus nije bilo ovulacije. Osim ako imaš jako duge cikluse pa su ti ovulacije kasno u ciklusu.

----------


## tanatana

Kod mene se događa da mi u prirodnom ciklusu folikul pukne prije aspiracije. Štoperica mi je dana na 17mm - 18mm veličine folikula i aspiracija mi pada na 14dc ili 15dc. Ja ovuliram 13dc. Zbog straha da mi folikul bude nezreo doktor mi ne da štopericu na manju veličinu folikula. To se rješava na način da se spriječi pucanje folikula s malom količinom lijekova u prirodnom postupku. Da li je neka od vas to već radila i ima iskustva s tim?

----------


## tanatana

Jao... zanemarite gornje pitanje, trebalo je ići na drugu temu  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Pozdrav, vidim da po ovoj temi već dugo nitko nije pisao ali da svejedno probam pitati..dakle danas mi je drugi dan ciklusa i progesteron mi je previsok a na desnom jajniku je jedna folikula od 21mm koja je tu već mjesecima. Dr. kaže da je vrijednost visoka zbog te "ciste" i staviti će me 2 mjeseca na kontracepciju pa tek onda krećemo s stimuliranim ivf-om. Da li je itko imao slično iskustvo? Svaka pomoć je dobrodošla...

----------


## Ani23

Garfy molim te za info, kojim danima si uzimala utrogestane vaginalno, koliko njih i koliko dugo? Imam nizak nivo progestona a voljela bih ga poboljsati. Da li se uzima samo u toku ciklusa ili i poslije ili kako? Koliko cesto u mjesecu??

Hvala

----------


## 1latica

Ani, svakako se konzultiraj s gin. Koji dan ciklusa si čekirala progesteron?
Terapija (duphastone ili utrogestan) se uzima nakon ovulacija obično 10/12 dana, ukoliko dode do trudnoće terapija se nastavlja, a recept dobiješ kod ginekologa.

----------


## TanjaNinic8

Poz vadila sam progesteron 21 dan ciklusa i tamo pise 0.202 ..Da li neko zna je li to nisko ili sta?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure jedno pitanjce. Dali mogu progesteron vaditi na kraju jednog ciklusa a ostale hormone na pocetku drugog ciklusa?

----------


## Tamara@

> Cure jedno pitanjce. Dali mogu progesteron vaditi na kraju jednog ciklusa a ostale hormone na pocetku drugog ciklusa?


Meni su u Vinogradskoj rekli da ne! Da je puno bolje vaditi u istom ciklusus 2-4 dan većinu spolnih a onda 21. dan (tj. 7. dan nakon ovulacije bi bilo idealno) progesteron. Dakle sve u istom.

----------


## malamacka

Pozdrav drage žene  :Smile: 

mi se polako pripremamo na potomstvo  :Smile: 

preventivno sam odradila hormone, ali zanima me da li je ovaj progesteron ok ili bi trebao biti još viši? Vađen je 21.dan ciklusa, a ciklus je trajao 25 dana. Ostali hormoni su rađeni 3. dc. Inače imam endometriozu, hipotireozu koja je pod kontrolom i 34 godine. Spremam se ginekologu za nekoliko dana, ali voljela bih čuti i vaše mišljenje. Endokrinolog je rekao da je to sve super i da slobodno mogu u trudnoću, ali mene malo muči progesteron.

estradiol 182.30 pmo/L (folikularna faza 45.4-854)
LH 11.42 IU/L (folikularna faza 2.4-13)
FSH 8.21 IU/L (folikularna faza 3.5-12.5)

progesteron 28.08 nmol/l (lutealna faza 5.82-75.90)

prolaktin 306.30 mIU/L (102-496)

testosteron 1.19 nmo/L (0.29-1.67)

----------


## malamacka

isprike što je na ovom podforumu post, tražilica je izbacila ovu temu pa sam tu pisala

----------


## Medo2711

Kako ste cure pile utrogestan?Od kojeg do kojeg dana?hvala

----------


## WinkyTheElf

Pozdrav drage ženice,
evo i mene s možebitnim problemom s progesteronom. Kada sam vadila hormone, svi su bili ok, unutar referentnih vrijednosti. Međutim, kako sam češće bila na utz kod doktorice koja mi vodi MPO, a radi pripreme za HSSG, pa kasnije i za IUI, ustanovljeno je da imam problema sa cistama žutog tijela. Znači, nakon uredne O, moj folikul "postane" cista i žuto tijelo ne odradi svoju funkciju u lučenju progesterona i estrogena. A obzirom da je progesteron zaslužan za implantaciju oplođene jajne stanice, moguće je da tu leži naš problem. Eh sad, zanima me ima li tko iskustva sa ovime? Meni je dr nakon IUI dala da pijem Duphastone, ali tek na kontrolnom utz-u koji je bio dva dana nakon IUI, pa me strah da je ipak pokušaj propao :/

----------

